# PopSugar Must Have February 2015 *May Contain Spoilers*



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I'm ready to start thinking about a Valentine's themed box!  My favorite was the year we got the hanky pankys and the brokedown spa wrap (slash handkerchief), which I know was an unpopular opinion due to the sizing problems. PSMH was still new to me and I felt so fun and girly opening it.  I'd only read Nicholas Sparks for you, popsugar!


----------



## roohound (Jan 19, 2015)

So not only are they shipping the February box via FedEx Ground, we're now hearing the Feb box has already sold out and current subscriptions will start with the March 2015 box.

Anyone else think they are shortening inventory in order to be able to say things sold out quickly a la the Target box? That way people will be chomping at the bit as soon as a new box is announced. Just a thought anyway.

Any idea what they might be doing for February! I don't know about you, but I'm hoping for a Dial body wash *snicker*


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2015)

Agreed-- that box was one of my Fav PS boxes to date. I love that spa wrap!!! I just got an email from NCLA with super cute valentines day nail wraps &amp; polishes-- I know this brand shows up in our boxes from time to time &amp; I would luv luv these holiday related products !!!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 19, 2015)

I really hope not.  I was just thinking about trying them again but if they're going to still be playing games, I'll save my money.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 19, 2015)

There will be chocolates for sure, that's a definite "Must Have" for a Valentine's theme.

Other ideas/wishlist:

- A bracelet or necklace (Tiffany's silver bracelet with the turquoise heart charm....a girl can dream, right?!)

- A blanket or throw to snuggle up with your sweetie (or cat.)

- Maybe chocolate-covered strawberries? 

- A "romantic" eye shadow palette or make-up of some sort?

- Perfume, though I suppose that's pretty risky since not all women like the same scents.

- Undoubtedly, we'll get a candle. Maybe a candle "accessory" like a candle snuffer would be fun?


----------



## roohound (Jan 19, 2015)

Oops - looks like 2 of us were posting a February thread at the same time. Mods, can these be combined?


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm hoping there is a nice home item in there. And, I'm hoping the beauty product is hair related.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 19, 2015)

Already got a blanket and candle from the holiday box for her, they were gorgeous, but frankly I don't need another. Would be nice to get a melting wax for a Scentsy type burner or a scented oil and oil warming unit.

Really don't want another fiction/ romance book, would love something on different styles of makeup applications,/looks (eye's especially) or maybe a how to put some romance back into your relationship.

A Techie accessory other than earbuds would be fun... Maybe a chromecast toggle or a Fitbit? (((~~wishing~~))). Valentine's nail goodies or some stack rings would be fun. A lasso heart necklace or a cuff bracelet. Chocolates...definately chocolate! Loved those delish caramels from the Holiday box.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 19, 2015)

I am hoping for a gift card for some flowers! I wish for this every month, but I think it is especially appropriate for February. :flowers:


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Let s see this month I d love to see some delicious truffles, the flower gift card is such a cute idea, I d love some kind of cooking tool/accessory/cookboo- much prefer a romantic dinner in than battling the crowds valentines day, would love a nice lip scrub, a body spray or one of those fancy perfume bottles, a hair tool, and fun girly movie movie or book.  I d love to see some fun mix of things for a night in either with friends and/or for a romantic evening and a pampering item or 2.  Love reading everyone's wish lists.  You ladies have such great ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd like some pajamas or a coupon or gift card to pick out your own (style, size etc).


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I love the tech idea and the fitness idea. I doubt they'd send a fitbit after the Target box, but maybe a Amazon or Chromecast dongle like aweheck suggested.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, so February is already sold out, like before it was even breathed about, really? What's up with that? I barely get a chance to tell my friends to subscribe with the discount code and it's gone in just hours?

The site says March boxes are up for sale. What should I tell her to do? Does the wait (check)box option ever work? She'll be moving mid March, I don't know if I should encourage her to try that or not. How would she find out which box they will send her?


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 19, 2015)

I want jewelryyyyyyy!


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2015)

roohound said:


> Oops - looks like 2 of us were posting a February thread at the same time. Mods, can these be combined?


@@roohound

Yep, we've merged them.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess so many people snapped up the $20 January boxes that they maxed out boxes for subscribers for next month. That said, I would bet if you get on the wait list for February some of those will free up.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 19, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I guess so many people snapped up the $20 January boxes that they maxed out boxes for subscribers for next month. That said, I would bet if you get on the wait list for February some of those will free up.


is the code still working?

EDIT: it is


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 20, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I guess so many people snapped up the $20 January boxes that they maxed out boxes for subscribers for next month. That said, I would bet if you get on the wait list for February some of those will free up.


It is crazy that they're sold out until March!  I was also super surprised that the Target collaboration box sold out so quickly - I was waiting for spoilers and then poof, it was gone (and I'm so sad that I missed that one!).  It seemed to take forever to sell out of the November, December and Holiday/Neimen's boxes late last year...

Maybe this is also a way to keep us from cancelling and re-subbing every month????  I definitely don't want to miss out on Feb., so I guess I'll keep my sub going.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 20, 2015)

My dream feb box...All things that could either be used with a significant other or to just pamper yourself (GET YOUR HANDS OFF MY CHEESE AND CHOCOLATE)

- Chick lit

- Super fancy chocolates

- A fondue set

- Coupon for a bottle of wine and/or flowers (great idea, @@naturalactions!)

- A bath soak...I just got one that has rose petals in it, which is nice and romantic and would fit this theme

- Tickets to see 50 shades of gray (it comes out on the 14th, haha)


----------



## jmd252 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> It is crazy that they're sold out until March! I was also super surprised that the Target collaboration box sold out so quickly - I was waiting for spoilers and then poof, it was gone (and I'm so sad that I missed that one!). It seemed to take forever to sell out of the November, December and Holiday/Neimen's boxes late last year...
> 
> Maybe this is also a way to keep us from cancelling and re-subbing every month???? I definitely don't want to miss out on Feb., so I guess I'll keep my sub going.


I may regret this later, but I'm still cancelling mine. I think this is a great subscription overall, especially since it has so many non beauty items, but even if I think about the items in each box that I love the most (the cup from January, the scarf and bowl from December - even the Fitbit from the Target collaboration box that I didn't get) I don't NEED those items and the $40 price tag is just a little steep for a monthly treat for myself since I truly don't need (or sometimes want) all of the items. $20-$30? - now you're talking my language  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is just me, of course. I respect that to some that may be a no brainer to grab it, given the chance and price.

That being said, I'll probably be super jealous when the Feb box reveals come out, so I'll just live vicariously through you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 20, 2015)

i would love Amy Pohlers book, truffles, nice gloves( i feel this is gonna happen since we got hats and scarves) a gift cert for something like true and co, NO CANDLES please!!! Maybe a cute apron Def a bracelet or statement ring!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 20, 2015)

i would love Amy Pohlers book, truffles, nice gloves( i feel this is gonna happen since we got hats and scarves) a gift cert for something like true and co, NO CANDLES please!!! Maybe a cute apron Def a bracelet or statement ring!


----------



## Jaly (Jan 20, 2015)

jmd252 said:


> I may regret this later, but I'm still cancelling mine. I think this is a great subscription overall, especially since it has so many non beauty items, but even if I think about the items in each box that I love the most (the cup from January, the scarf and bowl from December - even the Fitbit from the Target collaboration box that I didn't get) I don't NEED those items and the $40 price tag is just a little steep for a monthly treat for myself since I truly don't need (or sometimes want) all of the items. $20-$30? - now you're talking my language  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is just me, of course. I respect that to some that may be a no brainer to grab it, given the chance and price.
> 
> That being said, I'll probably be super jealous when the Feb box reveals come out, so I'll just live vicariously through you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I personally think $40 is also too much to spend on a box of unknowns...  but I got the black friday deal so the 6 month sub is a more reasonable price.... and so far, the nov, dec and Jan box got items that I ended up using quite often....so its all good to me...  once my 6 month is up I will probably have to do the sub unsub by promo code game or I may just be over Pop sugar or I may just wait for a good friday deal again....  I am expecting a baby girl..   so money can be a bit tight now, at the same time, i'd like to think with a baby girl..  this monthly treat will now REALLY be a treat for me!


----------



## roohound (Jan 20, 2015)

jmd252 said:


> ....the $40 price tag is just a little steep for a monthly treat for myself since I truly don't need (or sometimes want) all of the items. $20-$30? - now you're talking my language  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is just me, of course. I respect that to some that may be a no brainer to grab it, given the chance and price.
> 
> That being said, I'll probably be super jealous when the Feb box reveals come out, so I'll just live vicariously through you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I felt this way and was going to cancel. I was the queen of signing up and canceling and re-signing up with a $10 off coupon. But when they had the 6 month Black Friday deal for $139 - I jumped on it. It brought the monthly price down to a bit under $23.50 a month which I was able to justify. Much more palatable than $39.99 a month. We are fine $$-wise but I have trouble justifying spending what I kind of consider frivolous $$$ on myself - especially since we are working on adopting a teen from foster care. But I figured she will probably like some of the goodies too so I was able to totally justify that 6 month sub lol lol


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 20, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> There will be chocolates for sure, that's a definite "Must Have" for a Valentine's theme.
> 
> - Undoubtedly, we'll get a candle. Maybe a candle "accessory" like a candle snuffer would be fun?


Chocolate would be grand.  Add a candle snuffer and I'd have a winning box!!!


----------



## Kaistone (Jan 20, 2015)

I think a candle snuffer is such a great idea! So fabulous! Also, I really can't get enough of candles; :sunshine:   so a big candle with a wonderful light floral scent would be perfect. And there absolutely has to be chocolate in the Feb box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 20, 2015)

I bet they "sold out" because they wanted to make sure they could all ship and arrive by the 14th.

And I bet that anyone who checks the waitlist will get a Feb box (but after the 14th).

Makes sense to me for them to do that in order to make sure their regular subscribers get the box by the 14th.

The last few boxes have been so great, I hardly know what to imagine for a Valentines box!  Did they have someone new take over curation!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Jan 20, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Wow, so February is already sold out, like before it was even breathed about, really? What's up with that? I barely get a chance to tell my friends to subscribe with the discount code and it's gone in just hours?
> 
> The site says March boxes are up for sale. What should I tell her to do? Does the wait (check)box option ever work? She'll be moving mid March, I don't know if I should encourage her to try that or not. How would she find out which box they will send her?


I think a lot of people subscribed with the half off code last month.  They won't cancel until that ships out.  My husband got me a second box under his name.  After it ships he will cancel. So that could be why they don't have very many February boxes unspoken for.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2015)

Heads up bloggers!

http://www.popsugar.com/pets/Partnership-Opportunity-36639357


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Heads up bloggers!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/pets/Partnership-Opportunity-36639357


I wonder what email to use


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait.  I just read on the Glossybox instagram that February is NOT sold out, it starts selling on the 1st!

I wonder why MSA is saying it's sold out...

*Don't mind me, I'm losing my marbles!*


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Wait.  I just read on the Glossybox instagram that February is NOT sold out, it starts selling on the 1st!
> 
> I wonder why MSA is saying it's sold out...


Glossybox and Popsugar are two different subs.  Glossybox might not be sold out but Popsugar claims to be on their website, which is what MSA had reported.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

kristab94 said:


> Glossybox and Popsugar are two different subs.  Glossybox might not be sold out but Popsugar claims to be on their website, which is what MSA had reported.


*sheepish*

LOL!! I'm going crazy!  Thank you for pointing out that I've got my subs confused &gt;.&lt;  I need some sleep apparently.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> I wonder what email to use


I was wondering the same thing... I mean, it just says "email us". LOL.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe try leavin a comment on the post and see if she'll put out an email, or email PS direct and address it to her?


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 21, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> I think a candle snuffer is such a great idea! So fabulous! Also, I really can't get enough of candles; :sunshine:   so a big candle with a wonderful light floral scent would be perfect. And there absolutely has to be chocolate in the Feb box!


i still have the chalkboard candle and another from past boxes! if you are interested and want to trade anything let me know!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 21, 2015)

I am dying to know what's in this box for some reason! I hope there is something time sensitive like movie tickets or a voucher people might prefer to use for Valentine's Day. I would love 50 Shades of Grey tickets or a free bouquet from the bouqs.com as others have mentioned.

As for other items, I would love a makeup brush set or something spa-related, maybe a bath/shower item? A nice scrubby soap would be a good change of pace for my dry winter legs. http://www.sephora.com/seaberry-exfoliating-soap-P374544?skuId=1439777

I am hoping the food is Valentine's Day themed. Gourmet chocolate bars, pink and red gummies or truffles would be great. A mini fondue set would be cute too although I think that might not fit in the outer box.

I would really like to see a home item in this box. A room or linen spray would be nice, or a wax warmer with a coupon for free wax melts. A fancy pen for writing valentines would be one of those things from PopSugar I would cherish even though I'd never buy it for myself. http://www.katespade.com/To-do-List-Ball-Point-Pen/133745,en_US,pd.html


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jan 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Wait. I just read on the Glossybox instagram that February is NOT sold out, it starts selling on the 1st!
> 
> I wonder why MSA is saying it's sold out...
> 
> ...


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Three words: Chocolate Covered Strawberries

They could give us a gift card to one of the dozens of places that will deliver those, or they could give us a kit to make our own (Bring your own berries) OR they could give us a chocolate strawberry flavored tea. The David's Tea Love #7 is a personal favorite.

And for the love of all that is holy, a piece of bling.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 21, 2015)

I didn't realize that the gift orders are now recurring charges. I ordered a second Jan box at half off. I was going to cancel my 2nd Feb box, however I'm considering holding on to it since it is sold out now. I often love the PS items enough to want 2 and the other stuff will be more swappable since the box is sold out. But if its a time sensitive item like movie tickets or something then it might be a waste of $40. What do you guys think. Keep 2nd Feb box or cancel?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 21, 2015)

I think technically the Jan code was supposed to be for new subs, not for a gift box.  But it seems weird that if that was the case, they would let you check gift box and then keep you subscribed.  It should have just not let the code work with the gift box checked. 

If money isn't tight, I'd keep it.  I have definitely wished I had 2 of the last 4 boxes, plus I'm guessing that if it's sold out it will trade well.


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaly said:


> I personally think $40 is also too much to spend on a box of unknowns...  but I got the black friday deal so the 6 month sub is a more reasonable price.... and so far, the nov, dec and Jan box got items that I ended up using quite often....so its all good to me...  once my 6 month is up I will probably have to do the sub unsub by promo code game or I may just be over Pop sugar or I may just wait for a good friday deal again....  I am expecting a baby girl..   so money can be a bit tight now, at the same time, i'd like to think with a baby girl..  this monthly treat will now REALLY be a treat for me!


Congratulations, Jaly!!!! 

It is so important to treat yourself when you are expecting and when you are a mom.  In fact, I think moms often focus so much on their kids that they put themselves last.  In reality, taking a little break once in a while or treating yourself to a small indulgence can actually help you be a better, less-stressed parent.  :flowers:   I hope you receive some really nice boxes for the remainder of your sub!  Cheers!


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 21, 2015)

roohound said:


> I felt this way and was going to cancel. I was the queen of signing up and canceling and re-signing up with a $10 off coupon. But when they had the 6 month Black Friday deal for $139 - I jumped on it. It brought the monthly price down to a bit under $23.50 a month which I was able to justify. Much more palatable than $39.99 a month. We are fine $$-wise but I have trouble justifying spending what I kind of consider frivolous $$$ on myself - especially since we are working on adopting a teen from foster care. But I figured she will probably like some of the goodies too so I was able to totally justify that 6 month sub lol lol


@@roohound, best wishes on the adoption!  I'm sure she'll love to share your treats with you - I share things from my subs with my daughter and she loves it.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2015)

@@roohound - congrats &amp; best wishes on the adoption - I too share my goodies with my teen and she loves it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 22, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think technically the Jan code was supposed to be for new subs, not for a gift box.  But it seems weird that if that was the case, they would let you check gift box and then keep you subscribed.  It should have just not let the code work with the gift box checked.
> 
> If money isn't tight, I'd keep it.  I have definitely wished I had 2 of the last 4 boxes, plus I'm guessing that if it's sold out it will trade well.


Most of the codes they put out state for new subs only, but they always work on gift box orders too.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 22, 2015)

I have to make a decision whether to cancel or not. I am on the no-buy, so I should cancel. But I am still kicking myself for not getting the Target collab, so there is that.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Heads up bloggers!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/pets/Partnership-Opportunity-36639357


the link isn't working boo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> the link isn't working boo.


Dang I wonder why they took it down?


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 22, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> I have to make a decision whether to cancel or not. I am on the no-buy, so I should cancel. But I am still kicking myself for not getting the Target collab, so there is that.


If you can afford it, don't cancel. I really regret not getting that Target box too. But since you didnt get that on, consider yourself having saved $25. (Sorry, this is so unhelpful financially, but a girl deserves to treat herself.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I didn't realize that the gift orders are now recurring charges. I ordered a second Jan box at half off. I was going to cancel my 2nd Feb box, however I'm considering holding on to it since it is sold out now. I often love the PS items enough to want 2 and the other stuff will be more swappable since the box is sold out. But if its a time sensitive item like movie tickets or something then it might be a waste of $40. What do you guys think. Keep 2nd Feb box or cancel?


totally depends. like, a lot of people like a few of the last boxes. but they also like they at discounted prices. would they like them as much at full price?  sort of need to look at it like that.  and how you feel about your personal finances.  think the cancellation needs to happen today (tomorrow is cutoff but who knows if they mean BEFORE 23rd).


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 22, 2015)

Blerg.  I used the 50% off code for Jan, and canceled last week for Feb (never paying full price for a month again) and now it lists a pending charge for February on my account page.  Is this normal?  I really don't want to go through the hassle of emailing them - they NEVER reply to me!  I'm still waiting on a reply to about 6 emails about a broken item in my Oct box...not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Dang I wonder why they took it down?


Probably because people emailed asking them about it. They just told me about their affiliate program instead.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 22, 2015)

Weird that they took the link down.  I emailed them about it with a link to my blog, a description of it and my audience, and my address, and I got the following response:

"Hi Laura,

Thank you for reaching out to us!  We have passed your information along to our team and someone will contact you should they decide to move forward. 

Cheers, POPSUGAR Support"


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Weird that they took the link down.  I emailed them about it with a link to my blog, a description of it and my audience, and my address, and I got the following response:
> 
> "Hi Laura,
> 
> ...


what was the info? were they offering bloggers something? personally i hate it when bloggers "spoil" the contents before we get them. i hope they aren't doing the "leaked" approach again.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

It was a weird post to begin with.  It was in the Pets section and was a basic blurb.  Maybe 7 sentences.  It was written by someone who had only 4 posts to her name so I don't know what was going on with it.

I went to the "Select" section and entered in my blog info and hit Send.  I think I've done that before but never got a response.  We'll see.  I did see some MuT girls in their blog roll though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 22, 2015)

@@roohound congrats on your adoption! I adopted my daughter who will be two in March! i think i have created a sub box monster! when ever my boxes come in she runs over and parks herself next to me as i open it. then ooohhhs and ahhhs over everything i take out. i got her a subscription to Bluum Box just so she would stop stealing my stuff, she's hilarious running around the house in popsugar scarves!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope ya'll get selected to get an early box and spoil it for us!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 22, 2015)

I was kind of grumbley about the tattoos last month, but I took them out to a birthday party last night and they were actually pretty fun! They ended up looking festive. It's less than a day later and I am already seeing some wear, but it looks okay that way somehow and I'm not sure I would want it to last too long anyway.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm really hoping the Feb boxes aren't really sold out &amp; that the wait list will open up for those that still really want one. I'm also hoping for some pretty jewelry or a fancy pen!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 24, 2015)

When do they normally release spoilers? It seems a bit early, but I'm not sure when they normally get released.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 24, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> If you can afford it, don't cancel. I really regret not getting that Target box too. But since you didnt get that on, consider yourself having saved $25. (Sorry, this is so unhelpful financially, but a girl deserves to treat herself.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried canceling since i am on a no buy, but i think i got an error page and i forgot about it. Then i proceeded to forget about it for two days, i guess it is too late now. lol. I will get a treat then i guess!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 24, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> When do they normally release spoilers? It seems a bit early, but I'm not sure when they normally get released.


I don't think pop sugar has released spoilers for monthly boxes recently, lately I think the full box spoilers have been coming from bloggers. I believe they ve been showing up the first few days of the month.  My guess is we ve got another week or so before anything comes out.  But since the box is sold out they don't really need any spoilers to get out so maybe even later.  I m excited for this box.  Its been so cold and dreary box full of surprises makes the day so much better lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope for no clothing or books. I've never received a book from a sub that was anything remotely close to something I would care to read.

My February Dream Box:

Amazon book credit for one free book of my choice.

Beautiful piece of jewelry.

Bamboo cutting board for the kitchen

Nice eyeshadow palette

High quality milk chocolate


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2015)

My dream box:

Simple stud earrings that sparkle

Gourmet chocolate

Daily planner with hours

Fitbit

Bite beauty agave lip mask


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah, it's sold out. they confirmed no wait list because it's sold out.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know when it is supposed to ship?


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 27, 2015)

What happened to the Popsugar Trade thread?


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 27, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> What happened to the Popsugar Trade thread?


it vanished!


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 27, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My dream box:
> 
> Simple stud earrings that sparkle
> 
> ...


Oooh, the new Lorac "Unzipped" Gold palette would be a good eyeshadow palette to include for February!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&lt;hint, hint!, Thanks PopSugar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />&gt;


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> What happened to the Popsugar Trade thread?





Jo Cres said:


> it vanished!


Hi ladies! I'm looking into this. We had some issues over the weekend with another thread disappearing &amp; I'm thinking this might be related. 

I can make a temp thread for now &amp; we'll just merge them together when/if they're able to recover the original!

ETA: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135688-popsugar-swaps-2015/


----------



## Pixels (Jan 27, 2015)

Were you guys charged for Feb? I did a promo box for Jan and was confused if it auto renewed even though I clicked on gift. I e-mailed them and they said it did and I would get Feb but I was not charged yet so now I am not so sure...


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope it's uh-mazing , it has to be !!! I'll be 30 this month! So I hope for a super good popsugar present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> I hope it's uh-mazing , it has to be !!! I'll be 30 this month! So I hope for a super good popsugar present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Happy "purdy" thirty (I like that better than dirty thirty lol).  Hope its an awesome present to yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about it being sold out. On one hand I'm kinda bummed I won't get an amazing coupon code but on the other hand it supporting my no buy being sold out.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 28, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Were you guys charged for Feb? I did a promo box for Jan and was confused if it auto renewed even though I clicked on gift. I e-mailed them and they said it did and I would get Feb but I was not charged yet so now I am not so sure...


Look at your order page/subscriptions etc.. It should say next shipment date, and next payment date.  

If you clicked "gift" on the order, it should say next shipment February (or maybe March if they've processed your order already), and under next payment date it should say "NA".  If it says NA, your gift order did not auto renew and you wont get a Feb box.  

The month under shipment date typically changes to the next month once they've processed your order in the warehouse.. subscriptions list payment amounts/dates, gift orders list "NA".


----------



## Pixels (Jan 28, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> Look at your order page/subscriptions etc.. It should say next shipment date, and next payment date.
> 
> If you clicked "gift" on the order, it should say next shipment February (or maybe March if they've processed your order already), and under next payment date it should say "NA".  If it says NA, your gift order did not auto renew and you wont get a Feb box.
> 
> The month under shipment date typically changes to the next month once they've processed your order in the warehouse.. subscriptions list payment amounts/dates, gift orders list "NA".


That's what I thought it was just odd since I e-mailed them and they said I WILL get a Feb box...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thirty, Flirty &amp; Thriving!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @imsoaddicted !!!


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 28, 2015)

Wishful thinking has me hoping for a fitbit since I missed the Target box, LOL


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 28, 2015)

Wishful thinking has me hoping for a fitbit since I missed the Target box, LOL


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> I hope it's uh-mazing , it has to be !!! I'll be 30 this month! So I hope for a super good popsugar present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm 30 in a week from tomorrow so I'm hoping for a fab box and early shipping! Happy almost dirty 30!!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 28, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm 30 in a week from tomorrow so I'm hoping for a fab box and early shipping! Happy almost dirty 30!!


Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 28, 2015)

ok do did anyone see the 38 genius beauty launches you need to know this year on yahoo via popsugar? i looked at it and if we got even HALF of what was on that "must have" list we would be sitting pretty!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 28, 2015)

That Lorac unzipped looks amazing.

I missed 2 months (October &amp; November) so I swapped for the sorial wallet/purse and omg I love it so much. it keeps me from carrying more than I need which is great on my back and shoulders. I wish I could get the rest of my life down to the necessities like this.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 29, 2015)

Pixels said:


> That's what I thought it was just odd since I e-mailed them and they said I WILL get a Feb box...


Eh, they're so full of it most of the time, lol.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 29, 2015)

I find it very odd that in a 24 hour period:

1. A number of posters in here thought their gift order boxes turned into auto renews.

2. A number of posts went up to encourage people to go into their accounts pronto and cancel.

3. All the while Popsugar February Box sold out. So fast (curiously almost as quickly as the Target/popsugar box).

I was not able to purchase a February box in time, fleetingly I was a tiny bit sad.... But happy now that I have the money to try a new box! "Little Lace Box" is Looking better than popsugar.

1. At the same cost (bloggers can hook you up with a discount).

2. They don't use "SmartPost/slowpost.

3. You can skip a box if the theme curiation doesn't sound like it is for you, even if you buy a yearly sub from them, and they'll extend out a month.......They have a smok'in deal on a year's membership right now.

4. They give you points for buying boxes and doing reviews on the products you get from them and you use the points to go shopping in their online store.

5. Love the curation of their past boxes!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I find it very odd that in a 24 hour period:
> 
> 1. A number of posters in here thought their gift order boxes turned into auto renews.
> 
> ...


EDIT:

OH HAI EVERYONE.  I just deleted a pre-coffee rant because it was probably uncalled for and because I was under the impression that people only THOUGHT that it was being renewed but that it really wasn't.  I am still a little salty that sometimes rules change because policies are abused, but after re-reading what aweheck was saying and going back through the thread, it's clear that PSMH has in fact pulled some shenanigans.  I go back to my original position that if the coupon was only meant for a new monthly sub (which it was), then they should have set it up to not work when people marked it as a gift.  Especially when marking as a gift didn't result in renewing the month before.  I do still love PSMH but that's a no-no.  I HAVE HAD MY COFFEE AM ALL BETTER NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have 2 accounts for Popsugar. One is a monthly sub so I always get a box.  The other is for when a really good spoiler comes out and I want an extra.  I was very thankful to the MUT community for pointing out that the recent promo resulted in a renewing subscription even when given as a gift.   It reminded me to go into my account and cancel.  You guys are the best!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 29, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I was not able to purchase a February box in time, fleetingly I was a tiny bit sad.... But happy now that I have the money to try a new box! "Little Lace Box" is Looking better than popsugar.
> 
> 1. At the same cost (bloggers can hook you up with a discount).
> 
> ...


I got my first LLB and love it, but I don't think it would replace popsugar for me. LLB is more theme based, whereas PS is more seasonal/general. PS has broader appeal, LLB is more niche. PS is far more professional in their branding, communication, etc. But LLB has more creativity and ideas you don't see in other subs, and their shipping is fantastic. I'm keeping both for now.


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm really wondering what will be in the box this month. I'm on a low-spend so I'd love movie tickets to 50 Shades, and a free soundtrack download. The music is really being touted on all the fashion magazine sites.

Some sweet little heart earrings from gorjana. A satin sleep mask. And a candle.

And as a treat, chocolate covered dried strawberries.

A perfect Valentine for me! &lt;3


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> EDIT:
> 
> OH HAI EVERYONE.  I just deleted a pre-coffee rant because it was probably uncalled for and because I was under the impression that people only THOUGHT that it was being renewed but that it really wasn't.  I am still a little salty that sometimes rules change because policies are abused, but after re-reading what aweheck was saying and going back through the thread, it's clear that PSMH has in fact pulled some shenanigans.  I go back to my original position that if the coupon was only meant for a new monthly sub (which it was), then they should have set it up to not work when people marked it as a gift.  Especially when marking as a gift didn't result in renewing the month before.  I do still love PSMH but that's a no-no.  I HAVE HAD MY COFFEE AM ALL BETTER NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The discount promo codes almost always state that it is good for new monthly subscription customers only.  They've always worked on "gift" boxes with no recurring subscription, and almost always work for people that are not new customers.  It is PopSugar's fault because they don't program them right, on the old site and this new one.  Most customers are going to try using discount codes if it saves them a few bucks.  It isn't our fault if PopSugar continuously lets us use them.  They know how to stop it if they wanted to.  They don't, yet, so whatever, as a customer I wouldn't feel guilty etc.  If they work, they work.  



Mermaid35 said:


> I have 2 accounts for Popsugar. One is a monthly sub so I always get a box.  The other is for when a really good spoiler comes out and I want an extra.  I was very thankful to the MUT community for pointing out that the recent promo resulted in a renewing subscription even when given as a gift.   It reminded me to go into my account and cancel.  You guys are the best!


The recent promo did not auto sign up a regular subscription for everybody that chose a "gift" option.  I chose a gift box, mine still says it isn't auto renewing.  

It is kind of confusing to read their new layout of orders.  And each gift box order says an option to cancel subscription.  All my past 5 or 6 gift boxes now say that option still.  There is no sub to cancel though, and I've never been auto renewed.  

I think there is just confusion and panic on several cases, and PopSugar lying about auto renew to some fueling it.  Is everybody who thought they ordered a gift box 100% sure they had it checked when they checked out--for those who think they're being auto renewed/maybe really showing an auto renew?  Could you have clicked it and it went through as two clicks that ended up un-checking the box without you noticing it?  If not, and you are sure you ordered a gift box option, and are actually being auto renewed for sure..then PopSugar is pulling different things on different accounts, because it isn't happening to everybody.  And again, if your ordered a gift option, and your order says "NA" under next payment, you are NOT auto renewed and will not get the next box.


----------



## catipa (Jan 29, 2015)

I used the promo to get my box at 50% off, and I checked the gift box.  On my account page FEB is listed as my next shipment, and had n/a listed as my next payment.  After reading the comments on here about a possible auto-renew, I hit the cancel button.  I got the confirmation email stating I cancelled, and on my account page, the "my next shipment" changed from Feb to n/a.  I got my January box no problem.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know anything about the giftbox debacle or play sub/unsub with any of my boxes, aside from birchbox occasionally. I rarely if ever log into my PS account.

Anyway, it's cool you found new box sub that you like better than PS, we'll all be over here discussing PS boxes in the PS thread.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know about you guys, but I am REALLY EXCITED to see what is in this box.  I wonder if PS is still giving promo boxes to bloggers early in the month, or if that was just when they were trying to get more subscribers?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 30, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am REALLY EXCITED to see what is in this box.  I wonder if PS is still giving promo boxes to bloggers early in the month, or if that was just when they were trying to get more subscribers?


hope not. it spoils it for their real subscribers.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 30, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> hope not. it spoils it for their real subscribers.


I disagree... I love seeing the spoilers! I totally understand why some people would rather be surprised, but for me it's all about the knowing.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 30, 2015)

I tried to go a few months spoiler-free, but I found I didn't enjoy the experience as much. It's kind of fun to check this board and blogs and look for spoilers. I love hearing what other people think of spoilers (and of course what they think when they get the box.) Many times I have been dissappointed by an item and someone on here has made me see the item from a different perspective and I've ended up loving it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm a blogger AND a "real subscriber" and I have no problem seeing spoilers! That's why most of us are here, I'm think! LOL

Like people have mentioned- I like seeing the stuff early and having my first impressions. I like hearing what other people think of the stuff too. Then when I get my box, it's still just as fun, and Since I've already gotten past my original first impressions, I'm able to sometimes really appreciate things that I may not have liked off the bat. Perfect example is the hat in January's box. If I had opened the box spoiler-free I would have groaned at the hat, but it ended up being one of the things I was most excited for once I saw some people's thoughts/opinions on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Long story short: Love spoilers. Love reading people's opinions on all the goodies each month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

I love spoilers because it drags out the excitement.  I get to start enjoying my box before I even get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why is PopSugar having sponsored facebook ads for sending a Valentine's box if the February box is sold out? Sounds suspicious.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 30, 2015)

I finally made the cupcakes last night and they were so good! They are already gone. I used Oreo cream (whipped) as the frosting. Amazing.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 31, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> Why is PopSugar having sponsored facebook ads for sending a Valentine's box if the February box is sold out? Sounds suspicious.


Yes I noticed that and thought it was strange too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 31, 2015)

I assume they either reserved some boxes to promote to new subscribers, or more spots freed up after people who used the January coupon are in subscribing.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 31, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I finally made the cupcakes last night and they were so good! They are already gone. I used Oreo cream (whipped) as the frosting. Amazing.


 Ha ha! I made them last night also! Not very good instructions, I don't recomend following them, makes the mixing adding butter process turn into a lengthy time. 
I added a mashed banana to the mix and then 5-6 chocolate chips to each cupcake. Whipped up some cream cheese frosting. The Hubby went nuts, ate three before I could finish the dishes!


----------



## aweheck (Jan 31, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I assume they either reserved some boxes to promote to new subscribers, or more spots freed up after people who used the January coupon are in subscribing.





lauradiniwilk said:


> I assume they either reserved some boxes to promote to new subscribers, or more spots freed up after people who used the January coupon are in subscribing.


Well, it Looks like they are now choosing what box to sell to whom. I purchased a January box with the 1/2 code on the 16th. Then read a few days later it was sold out, On the MORNING of the 19th the $10 blogger codes came out, and I stopped in here to find that February was reportedly sold out...... I went to the website and ordered and sure enough, it told me that I would be purchasing the March box, I checked the waitlist with the hope there would be cancelation. Popsugar took my money the next business day and still says that they are sending me a March box.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aweheck, I've been wait-listed before and they usually don't take the money until the month of (or I guess now, the month before) the box. It sounds like you may have been charged for the February box. It's worth contacting them to find out for sure. They're customer service has been very speedy lately.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

I just re-subbed and the email didn't say anything at all about the Feb. box not shipping to me. I've already been charged too.

I wish I had read this thread first,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Kyleyz (Feb 1, 2015)

In the olden days of PSMH (when they sold out regularly and had waitlists), they would charge me at time of purchase even if I had to wait to the next month. I'm guessing it goes back to that now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> In the olden days of PSMH (when they sold out regularly and had waitlists), they would charge me at time of purchase even if I had to wait to the next month. I'm guessing it goes back to that now.


I have sent email to them. I don't want an old Jan. box that was on sale, nor do I think it's fair to not state on the website that the current month is sold out or waitlisted, something of that nature. 

Maybe their policies have changed, but they never charged me 30 days or more before a box shipped in the past.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Ha ha! I made them last night also! Not very good instructions, I don't recomend following them, makes the mixing adding butter process turn into a lengthy time.
> 
> I added a mashed banana to the mix and then 5-6 chocolate chips to each cupcake. Whipped up some cream cheese frosting. The Hubby went nuts, ate three before I could finish the dishes!


Lol boyfriend sat down with 3 on one plate. They were gone in the blink of an eye. I followed the directions exactly and they turned out good unlike those cookies. And seriously guys.... Oreo filling frosting.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 2, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I have sent email to them. I don't want an old Jan. box that was on sale, nor do I think it's fair to not state on the website that the current month is sold out or waitlisted, something of that nature.
> 
> Maybe their policies have changed, but they never charged me 30 days or more before a box shipped in the past.


It actually does say it, but in very small text--it's easy to miss! Here's what it says on the page where you click "Add to Shopping Bag"

"The February 2015 box is sold out. *Your subscription will start with the March box, which will arrive in March 2015."*


----------



## beautifulme (Feb 2, 2015)

Just this morning my account changed February to pending and next shipment March.  Shouldn't be long before someone posts spoilers!


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just an FYI to PSMH newer subscribers that I have been posting some of the new PSMH items that are not my thing on ebay. If you're interested in taking a look, search for my username on ebay: (removed, not allowed)

Some of the things I'm selling include the slouchy winter hat that just came in Jan. with the technology gloves from last winter, lotion, picture frame, crusher straw hat, and more. I'm cleaning house and trying to purge what I've decided are not my cup of tea....or items that I already have a ton of and will never get around to using (i.e. - the lotions.)

(Admins, not sure if this is the right place to post this announcement, please let me know if not here, where I should be posting this. Thanks!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just an FYI to PSMH newer subscribers that I have been posting some of the new PSMH items that are not my thing on ebay. If you're interested in taking a look, search for my username on ebay: (store name removed, not allowed)
> 
> ...


@@katerdpher51 Thanks for asking! This post should be in the buy sell trade section.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you, my apologies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 2, 2015)

So did everyone get the email about the discount code for lingerie from True&amp;Co?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes. Got the email for the discount. I was definitely curious. Took the bra quiz. Made it to the end. Then it asked me what size I wear. Medium. Mostly medium etc. um. Odd. Large. Sometime xtra large? What? So I choose what I can which isn't quite right. But go to enter my email. I'm already registered. Awe man. So now I log in. Oh yeah. That's right. It's not a plus size company. Or it doesn't offer larger sizes. Thanks for the $20. Glad it wasn't part of my box value


----------



## roohound (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay - I am also showing pending and that the next shipment is March. It's hard having zero spoilers.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> @@katerdpher51 Thanks for asking! This post should be in the buy sell trade section.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And yet you're letting the post sit there, unedited.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 3, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> And yet you're letting the post sit there, unedited.


Yikes.

I have been in private communication with several admins including Reija and OpheliaDiFranco about this. Some excerpts from our conversations:

Reija said: "Thank you for asking. It's actually against the rules. You can list the items in the Buy Sell Trade area. You can add your ebay link to your signature but you can't ask people to visit the store. Hope this helps!"

Later, OpheliaDiFranco PMed me about it, and I told her that I had already been talked to by Reija. I made the change as requested by Reija (by adding my link to my signature) and then asked: Do I have the ability to remove the post I made in the PSMH forum since it is against the rules, or is that the job of an admin? Thanks!

OpheliaDiFranco's response: IT would be the responsibility of the admin, but it doesn't really need to be removed.  This was just an FYI really.  If it was a purposeful violation, then it would be removed.  (There's a huge difference between not knowing what the rules are, and knowing the rules and still breaking them I didn't know if Reija sent you an e mail.  I saw that she responded in the thread so I just wanted to follow up with more info.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@TooMuchElectric - to what I can tell, as a general user, I do not have the ability to delete my own posts. Please advise if this is incorrect and I need to adjust something in my settings to be able to delete it. I'm confused to the rules as I'm getting conflicting information from various admins in the Private Message setting. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 3, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> So did everyone get the email about the discount code for lingerie from True&amp;Co?


I didn't get an email.  Checked my Spam Folder too.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 3, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I have been in private communication with several admins including Reija and OpheliaDiFranco about this. Some excerpts from our conversations:
> 
> ...


I didn't intend for it to sound like a dig at you, you sound like you're trying to be helpful and follow the rules as you understand them. Before the mod team resigned this weekend due to poor treatment by the site's owners, Director and Reija, mods would respond politely in-thread, directing people to the appropriate forum, and remove the swap-related info from people's posts. This is a mistake that users make frequently (swaps and sales where they don't belong), so we know how it's dealt with. Reija's response makes it look like she's attempting to do the mods' job but doesn't know how to use their tools. Without a staff, the site is quickly getting sloppy and unmoderated.

Also, users do NOT have the ability to delete their own posts. They can edit their own posts for about 24 hours after it's been posted. The edit button is right next to the quote buttons on each post.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 3, 2015)

@@TooMuchElectric, The post was edited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thank you for your concern and checking to make sure the mods are doing their job.


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm dying for spoilers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Feb 3, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> I'm dying for spoilers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!

My popsugar status also changed to pending.  I think I will get it next week perhaps....  for my last 3 boxes, by the time I get the shipping email it's already been shipped and got to me within a week (or a few days since I happen to live in northern Cali)

I wonder why there haven't been any spoiler and pop sugar is so hush hush about it...

from the 2014 and 2013 february box, it seemed that historically February is a bad box month... so I wonder if that is why its already 'sold out' b/c pop sugar got enough products to satisfy the current subscriber and just call it a day....

crappy box &gt; might as well not promote it &gt; no spoiler &gt; promote march box.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Feb 3, 2015)

Or they found an AMAZING product that EVERYONE is sure to love but could only get a small quantity, so they decided not to promote it because they didn't have that many boxes to sell.

(Lol- wishful thinking, of course.)



Jaly said:


> Me too!
> 
> My popsugar status also changed to pending. I think I will get it next week perhaps.... for my last 3 boxes, by the time I get the shipping email it's already been shipped and got to me within a week (or a few days since I happen to live in northern Cali)
> 
> ...


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 3, 2015)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Or they found an AMAZING product that EVERYONE is sure to love but could only get a small quantity, so they decided not to promote it because they didn't have that many boxes to sell.
> 
> (Lol- wishful thinking, of course.)


I like the way you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Feb 3, 2015)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Or they found an AMAZING product that EVERYONE is sure to love but could only get a small quantity, so they decided not to promote it because they didn't have that many boxes to sell.
> 
> (Lol- wishful thinking, of course.)


I sure hope you are right!!!!  This no spoiler thing is so hard!!!!  make my work day drag on like eternityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 3, 2015)

For those who liked the G.H. Creators chicago mix popcorn from a few months back, they are now selling it a Costco. I got a huge bag for $6. Yummy!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 3, 2015)

For those who liked the G.H. Creators chicago mix popcorn from a few months back, they are now selling it a Costco. I got a huge bag for $6. Yummy!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2015)

&amp; remember PS is shipping ground this month which means a speedier delivery. They want us all to get our boxes b4 Valentine's day which means they have 11 days -- chip PS chip!!! I bet we see spoilers by Friday!!!


----------



## roohound (Feb 3, 2015)

I became addicted to that darned Chicago corn and my Costco was carrying it. They stopped carrying it right after Thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've had to resort to buying a case's worth from Amazon - but the Costco deal was so much better.

I really hope the don't have a meh February box. It seems like they've been trying toget folks excited about PSMH again after it seems like many were getting kind of irritated with them. And let's be honest now - they have a lot of competition now. They really do need to step it up to keep our interest. And maybe they're doing that by having the Feb box sell out so early and get people thinking, man, I need to subscribe so I don't miss out again.

Fingers crossed for a fab Feb box!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Feb 3, 2015)

I think that's spot on. Seems like there wasn't time to blink before the special edition Target box sold out.

Considering you can STILL buy the NM/Popsugar box via neimanmarcus.com, I think they're trying to reclaim that sense of urgency we all used to feel when debating a limited edition box or deciding whether or not to subscribe to a particular month.

Smart, IMHO.



roohound said:


> I became addicted to that darned Chicago corn and my Costco was carrying it. They stopped carrying it right after Thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've had to resort to buying a case's worth from Amazon - but the Costco deal was so much better.
> 
> I really hope the don't have a meh February box. It seems like they've been trying toget folks excited about PSMH again after it seems like many were getting kind of irritated with them. And let's be honest now - they have a lot of competition now. They really do need to step it up to keep our interest. And maybe they're doing that by having the Feb box sell out so early and get people thinking, man, I need to subscribe so I don't miss out again.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a fab Feb box!


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 4, 2015)

If anyone is the Philly area, Acme carries GH Creators. Same size we received. On sale 2 for $5.00.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stacy Kiss (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post, hope my opinion does good.

Really hoping there is a home item in there.


----------



## Megan Rosini (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen shipping details in fedex yet? Usually by now there is at least a label created! I really wonder how long until we see spoilers!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

My local grocery store sells the popcorn too!  The bags are huge!

I was thinking we'd see spoilers by the end of the week but I think they won't ship until this weekend or early next week.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 4, 2015)

Regarding the lack of spoilers...you guys are forgetting that it used to be super abnormal to have any PSMH spoilers before people started getting the box - I can only think of a couple of times PSMH released one, and it was when they still had boxes left and were trying to sell out, like when they released a pic of the March ikat scarf.  The only reason we have been getting them the past few months is because PSMH was sending them to bloggers early in the month and because PSMH made a ton of extra Dec and Jan boxes to bring in new subscribers.  They are fully subscribed right now so I don't expect any spoilers.  I feel like we are in "business as usual" PSMH mode.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Regarding the lack of spoilers...you guys are forgetting that it used to be super abnormal to have any PSMH spoilers before people started getting the box - I can only think of a couple of times PSMH released one, and it was when they still had boxes left and were trying to sell out, like when they released a pic of the March ikat scarf.  The only reason we have been getting them the past few months is because PSMH was sending them to bloggers early in the month and because PSMH made a ton of extra Dec and Jan boxes to bring in new subscribers.  They are fully subscribed right now so I don't expect any spoilers.  I feel like we are in "business as usual" PSMH mode.


Yeah I've subbed for a while but with the newer "let's send bloggers boxes early" thing they've been doing lately I don't feel like they'd suddenly stop that, for whatever reason.  Which is why I was thinking we'd see some spoilers early due to their unboxings.

I think the "sold out" status of the Feb box has more to do with meeting an early ship deadline.


----------



## jackieee (Feb 4, 2015)

World Market sells the popcorn...it's either $1.99 or $2.99 for a bag...can't remember, but I remember I was surprised it wasn't more when I bought like the entire shelf of bags  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also had a couple other flavors.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 4, 2015)

I want spoilers!!! Last month mine was shipped on the 6th and I received it on the 8th. I'm guessing I'll have it in my hot little hands by Monday. My fingers are crossed for a great little box this month!


----------



## MET (Feb 4, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> MeganR44, on 04 Feb 2015 - 09:57 AM, said:Has anyone seen shipping details in fedex yet? Usually by now there is at least a label created! I really wonder how long until we see spoilers!


Not yet and it's "killing" me.  I have 2 boxes coming since I didn't cancel my 50% off January subscription in time ....


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

MET said:


> Not yet and it's "killing" me.  I have 2 boxes coming since I didn't cancel my 50% off January subscription in time ....


Me too, because I was afraid to cancel, though, because what if I love it and then it's sold out and I can't get another one.  :*)

so... full price... eek!


----------



## MET (Feb 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Me too, because I was afraid to cancel, though, because what if I love it and then it's sold out and I can't get another one. :*) so... full price... eek!


   So true - here's hoping for a spectacular box(es)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 4, 2015)

I ordered the half price box as a gift order and I seem to have not been charged for February. So, thats good I guess. Although, I was looking forward to getting two Feb boxes.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone been charged tax that normally isn't? I could have sworn I was charged 39.95 a week ago, but another charge of $42.81 hit tonight from them. My state doesn't require tax unless their is a presence in the state, but sales tax is all I can think of it being.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 5, 2015)

I have received clarification email from PSMH on when a new sub starts. ( I paid on 1/31 and was afraid I would get Jan. leftovers).

They have me on a wait list for Feb.'s box.. If no openings ( which I doubt there will be), then my subscription starts in March. 

I regret ever cancelling as I was a charter member, and I've really missed PSMH. I imagine that the Feb. box is going to be extremely lovely, and it serves me right for ever dropping the sub. LOL.

I hope everyone gets a lovely Valentine from PSMH's Feb. box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 5, 2015)

Yay!!! Initiated on Fedex! 3.5 lbs

It's supposed to get here Monday, but I want it sooner! I'm sure some of you ladies will get it before then since I'm in the middle of the country.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 5, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I have received clarification email from PSMH on when a new sub starts. ( I paid on 1/31 and was afraid I would get Jan. leftovers).
> 
> They have me on a wait list for Feb.'s box.. If no openings ( which I doubt there will be), then my subscription starts in March.
> 
> ...



Aww, I hope you are able to get a box!!!  I had to cancel around the holidays one year to save money and I was SO SAD to miss out on those two boxes.  I still check prices on that dang malin+goetz detox mask to see if I can justify buying it!  I am THE WORST with FOMO (fear of missing out) so I have never cancelled since then, even when it made financial sense to do so.  ("Hi, my name is Laura, and I'm an addict...")

Hopefully you ladies who cancelled and missed Feb can at least swap for everything you want!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 5, 2015)

Tianakay said:


> Yay!!! Initiated on Fedex! 3.5 lbs
> 
> It's supposed to get here Monday, but I want it sooner! I'm sure some of you ladies will get it before then since I'm in the middle of the country.


mine still shows pending and I can't figure out how to do the back door tracking anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm signed up for MyFedex. It shows me all shipments that are schedule to come to me and it popped up on it this morning!



shushu said:


> mine still shows pending and I can't figure out how to do the back door tracking anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine shows pending and my bank account doesn't show anything taken out for PopSugar.  Bummer.


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 5, 2015)

Dawn Horton said:


> Mine shows pending and my bank account doesn't show anything taken out for PopSugar.  Bummer.


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine shows pending also and my card shows a pending charge, dated today


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I ordered the half price box as a gift order and I seem to have not been charged for February. So, thats good I guess. Although, I was looking forward to getting two Feb boxes.[/quotehttps://m.facebook.com/home.php]
> 
> I kinda wanted two boxes too...


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice from FedEx delivery manager. I'm in Southern California and the arrival date is Monday 2/9!


----------



## Christine Kim (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got my shipping notification for the Feb box. Fedex delivery by TOMORROW!


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 5, 2015)

dlfke said:


> Just got my shipping notification for the Feb box. Fedex delivery by TOMORROW!


I'm stalking this thread for spoilers. I can't wait to see what is in this box!!! I think I like spoilers better than actually getting my box LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

3.5lbs seems like a lot!  Maybe a book?


----------



## Jaly (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> 3.5lbs seems like a lot! Maybe a book?


But we just got a book in December.... More candles? Mugs? Some kind of dinnerware? Cookie mix? I can't wait to get mine! It's supposed to be here tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> 3.5lbs seems like a lot!  Maybe a book?


Maybe it's chocolate in heart shaped box!


----------



## danipeach (Feb 6, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really really really hoping for some spoilers today!! I'm so excited, I've been checking Instagram and googling blogs like crazy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 6, 2015)

Me too! Can't wait!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine is out for delivery!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 6, 2015)

I still haven't been charged for this month. I was charged last month on accident and was finally reimbursed.  I had purchased a 3 month sub for Nov/Dec/Jan but received 2 Oct boxes. I returned the Oct box, they told me my account was reacredited but of course it wasn't and they charged me for Jan. Now, no Feb charge. Anyone else still waiting??? My popsugar account says pending, but nothing on my credit card...


----------



## Megan Rosini (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine says estimated delivery is 2/6 buy I find that hard to believe if it's not even showing any progress yet.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you guys received shipping emails? Or are you tracking another way?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got my tracking email this morning but my box isn't showing up in the system yet. Hoping for spoilers today!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't been charged either, it shows pending. It's freaking me out a bit, lol!


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't even log in to my account on the website this morning.  Maybe it is just me, but it is annoying!

NVM- was able to get in.  Shipped yesterday but hasn't updated anything other than that it has shipped.  No ETA.  I want it yesterday.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 6, 2015)

ok, glad I'm not the only one! Fingers crossed something happens today!  :scared:   :luv:


----------



## beautifulme (Feb 6, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got my tracking email this morning but my box isn't showing up in the system yet. Hoping for spoilers today!!


Same here!


----------



## raindrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh man, I'm stalking this thread like a crazy person. I hope someone posts soon and puts me out of my misery!


----------



## Megan Rosini (Feb 6, 2015)

I got an email from PS with a tracking #


----------



## Melissa Aguilar (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine's expected Monday, 2/9.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

are they all coming from Cali? any from NY?  what's the story?


----------



## roohound (Feb 6, 2015)

I got an e-mail from PS today saying my box is on its way. I checked the link and it just shows a labels has been created - no delivery date yet. Woo hoo - at least there's progress!

Doing the Snoopy dance over the possibility of getting spoilers today!

ETA - mine is coming from NY


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

roohound said:


> I got an e-mail from PS today saying my box is on its way. I checked the link and it just shows a labels has been created - no delivery date yet. Woo hoo - at least there's progress!
> 
> Doing the Snoopy dance over the possibility of getting spoilers today!
> 
> ETA - mine is coming from NY


thank you for letting me know origin. mine usually come from there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Feb 6, 2015)

Review is up on MSA!


----------



## raindrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh wow, it looks great!


----------



## raindrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are the contents:

ACME Party Box Company Bamboo Heart Cutting Board &amp; Cheese Knife
U.S. Apothecary Rose Water Bubble Bath 
Tarte Cosmetics Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush
Chuao Chocolatier Ravishing Rocky Road Bar 
Sally Beauty FingerPaints Nail Color
Figs &amp; Rouge 100% Natural Balm
Bauble Bar Mini Arrow Pendant Necklace


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cant wait to get it! Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm determined to not look since I'm supposed to get it Monday, but I want to soooo bad.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2015)

Tianakay said:


> I'm determined to not look since I'm supposed to get it Monday, but I want to soooo bad.


Don't look! It will be a great surprise! It is a nice curation for VDay but not too specific on the holiday itself.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2015)

I  This Box!! Great Classy V-Day Curation !!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 6, 2015)

I found a spoiler!  I'm not sure how to do this so forgive me if this isn't the right way but here is a link.  http://www.bloglovin.com/blogs/my-subscription-addiction-4557521?post=4170431228&amp;group=0&amp;frame_type=a&amp;context=expanded_post&amp;context_ids=&amp;blog=4557521&amp;frame=1&amp;click=0&amp;user=0&amp;viewer=true


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 6, 2015)

ashleygo said:


> Don't look! It will be a great surprise! It is a nice curation for VDay but not too specific on the holiday itself.



Too late... I caved like 30 seconds after I posted. LOL I have no will power. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Jaly (Feb 6, 2015)

raindrop said:


> Here are the contents:
> 
> ACME Party Box Company Bamboo Heart Cutting Board &amp; Cheese Knife
> 
> ...


Wow! a great box! I love it!!! Can't wait to get mine! Thx for the headsup!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 6, 2015)

Great box again! I am on Popsugar board since November. I like every single box, but last month was so good I bought 2 boxes. This month is even better!!! Super nice Valentines box &lt;3


----------



## roohound (Feb 6, 2015)

Wowzers! Definitely looks like PopSugar has their groove back! Hoping for a silver necklace - not gold. Nice to see it says metal will vary. Will be interesting to see if they pay attention to our preferences.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 6, 2015)

Omg! I'm so happy! I LOVE Chuao chocolate but never want to buy it because the shipping costs are so expensive. I also love Tarte blushes and Bauble Bar jewelry. This is such a good box. I will use everything!


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 6, 2015)

Great box! I can use everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 6, 2015)

Whoa stellar box! I love every single thing in it!


----------



## maenad25 (Feb 6, 2015)

Very cute but I am relieved. Nothing that I am absolutely kicking myself about missing.  I had to cancel my account for financial reasons but I am hoping to start up again with the May box.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't wait! Mine just got tracking to be here Monday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2015)

Really cute stuff.

I have a bazillion cutting boards but this will make a nice additional gift for my sister for her upcoming wedding, I think.

I wonder what was so extra special that required early shipping? I mean, it's all stuff that's v-day related in some sorta way but not like getting any of these items after v-day would be a disaster.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Really cute stuff.
> 
> I have a bazillion cutting boards but this will make a nice additional gift for my sister for her upcoming wedding, I think.
> 
> I wonder what was so extra special that required early shipping? I mean, it's all stuff that's v-day related in some sorta way but not like getting any of these items after v-day would be a disaster.


I think it's more tied to this was the first month they changed the billing dates earlier so they needed to modify the shipping. You will notice the next month it all goes back to Smartpost.  They just needed to adjust it all to fit within a small window to map to the bill, in my opinion.


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can get off the waitlist for Feb? I signed up when Feb was sold out but check the wait list box, and this box just isn’t for me. Hoping to not be on the wait list anymore…


----------



## Jaly (Feb 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Really cute stuff.
> 
> I have a bazillion cutting boards but this will make a nice additional gift for my sister for her upcoming wedding, I think.
> 
> I wonder what was so extra special that required early shipping? I mean, it's all stuff that's v-day related in some sorta way but not like getting any of these items after v-day would be a disaster.


it could be the popsugar exclusive cutting board...  they need to order a set amount..  so it 'sold out' early as in, as of today we have this many subscriber we will order this many cutting board.....


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm....not a good box for me. I'm not into hearts and arrows, gold, or makeup. I'll be putting most of it up for swap on MSA. I'm glad I didn't get a second box. Love at brand of chocolate though.


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 6, 2015)

I love this box. The cutting board is a real win for me. I can never have enough blush/nail polish/candles/meatless foods/books/fitness items/bubble bath/body lotion so the bulk of the box is a win for me. The only thing I won't use is the necklace, but I'll find it a home!


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 6, 2015)

So even with FedEx Ground, my box is estimated to be delivered in the same 4 day time frame as it does when SmartPost is used.  :blink: My box is shipping from CA by the way.

I am hoping tracking will update with delivery scheduled for tomorrow instead of Monday, but if not, I feel like FedEx Ground was not much of an improvement. Fingers crossed I am jumping the gun and will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.  

Anyone's shipping/delivery time improve with FedEx ground?


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So even with FedEx Ground, my box is estimated to be delivered in the same 4 day time frame as it does when SmartPost is used.  :blink: My box is shipping from CA by the way.
> 
> I am hoping tracking will update with delivery scheduled for tomorrow instead of Monday, but if not, I feel like FedEx Ground was not much of an improvement. Fingers crossed I am jumping the gun and will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone's shipping/delivery time improve with FedEx ground?


Mine definitely did. I usually don't get mine until the 15-17th


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So even with FedEx Ground, my box is estimated to be delivered in the same 4 day time frame as it does when SmartPost is used. :blink: My box is shipping from CA by the way.
> 
> I am hoping tracking will update with delivery scheduled for tomorrow instead of Monday, but if not, I feel like FedEx Ground was not much of an improvement. Fingers crossed I am jumping the gun and will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone's shipping/delivery time improve with FedEx ground?


I live in the Bay Area and mine shipped from Gilroy yesterday and I'm receiving my box today. Usually my box takes about a week to get to me because UPS would ship it to Sacramento and then bring it back out here. FedEx is a huge improvement for me.


----------



## danipeach (Feb 6, 2015)

Wowowow! I love this box! I feel like this box is a huge improvement over last February, which just didn't feel very "Valentines"-y. Not that they should always adhere to holiday themes, but I'm feeling particularly lovey this Valentines Day.  :wub:

I can't wait to get my box! That cutting board is so perfect for my kitchen, and I have been itching to take a nice... long... relaxing bath. Everything else is so great, too! The Baublebar necklace is so perfect!! I don't have nearly as many dainty necklaces as I should. And more Tarte! I've loved all the Tarte products we've gotten in the past so this box really is a homerun for me!


----------



## DLei (Feb 6, 2015)

I love this box! I can't wait to get it in my hot little hands. Usually I give at least one thing away to my best friend, but not this time. Sorry, bestie.


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 6, 2015)

Tianakay said:


> Mine definitely did. I usually don't get mine until the 15-17th


But is this just because all boxes shipped earlier this month? Did the actually time from pick up to delivery improve?



PrettyAndWitty said:


> I live in the Bay Area and mine shipped from Gilroy yesterday and I'm receiving my box today. Usually my box takes about a week to get to me because UPS would ship it to Sacramento and then bring it back out here. FedEx is a huge improvement for me.


Nice! Okay, so it sounds likes it is working for some. One day PopSugar shipping?!? A girl can dream...*sigh*


----------



## Jaly (Feb 6, 2015)

I live in the bay area as well.. normally with smart post, it travel to Sacramento then back down to me, so if it shipped on Thursday I'd get it Monday/Tuesday....   where as this time, it shipped on Thursday (yesterday) and I am getting it today!

My tracking said "delivered" i cannot wait to get out of work and check out my box!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 6, 2015)

The curation for this box is fantastic, but it's just not for me. I do expect to love the bubble bath and lip balm, and I'll eat the marshmallows out of the snack. 

Not sure what to do with the cutting board – whenever I see ACME, I expect an anvil to fall on my head!


----------



## jackieee (Feb 6, 2015)

Great box! I do have that blush...I use it all the time and have yet to even make a dent in it, so I don't need another one anytime soon. Will sell that one on ebay or something. But still a great box! Chuao chocolate is pretty tasty, and I haven't tried the Rocky Road one yet, but should be delicious. Just hope I get a different color than red for the nail polish, since I have about 10 red polishes already!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 6, 2015)

Whew! Dodged a bullet..., although this is a very nicely put together box, not anything that I don't already have 3 or 4 of the same type of things waiting for me to even try or use, and I still have a box of my Fav chocolates not yet opened from the holidays. I marked the waitlist box and ordered just as this box was listed as sold out. PS Customer service says I'll get the March box.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 6, 2015)

Love, love, love this box!!! They did a great job at curation.

I've had the bath gel before and it is lovely. My daughter bought it at Anthropologie.


----------



## Jaly (Feb 6, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> The curation for this box is fantastic, but it's just not for me. I do expect to love the bubble bath and lip balm, and I'll eat the marshmallows out of the snack.
> 
> Not sure what to do with the cutting board – whenever I see ACME, I expect an anvil to fall on my head!


I think the cheese cutting board can make a great hostess present.. or a good xmas present....  if you know someone that likes cheese or bread.....

Its one of those item that I personally would never spend even $20 for but i'd be happy to receive as a gift...    I am keeping mine as my hubby loves cheese and this cutting board will come in handy....


----------



## sylarana (Feb 6, 2015)

I got mine. Not my favorite. The cutting board and knife seem low quality to me. The arrow is way too kitsch, but could make a nice gift for a teenager. I think I just have too much blush and bath products to appreciate them. And I don't like marshmallows ....

So not right for me, but others will love it perhaps.


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 6, 2015)

I still haven't been charged so I'm guessing I won't get mine for while. But overall I think this is a great box I really like the board!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Feb 6, 2015)

I signed with the January half off code and forgot to cancel before February.  I was feeling bad about it since I hadn't planned to get popsugar this month, but now I'm thrilled.  This box looks so great for me.  I probably won't get it for a while because my tracking still says pending, but it'll be such a nice box when I do get it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2015)

Ugh I'm SO happy with this box!!!

I love Tarte Blushes on a scary level- and this is a shade I've always wanted but never got, so that's a huge win!

I love the cutting board SO much. Totally adorable and very much my style!

I love Baublebar jewelry and this is a very cute necklace- delicate and can definitely be layered with others!

Chuao Chocolate. Come. to. mama.

The bubble bath- I don't like rose scents, but my fiance loves his bubble baths (such a manly man! LOL) so he'll enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The nail polish is...a red polish. I'll use it. It's nice for a valentines box, but nothing to shout about for me.

And the lip balm is super cute as well. Love cherry flavored lip products, love the packaging!

All in all, a fantastic February box!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooh! Now I'm excited about getting mine! Just checked and finally have tracking. Should arrive on Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm pretty jazzed about this box!! I literally like EVERY one of the items, although I read on Temptalia that the True Love shade of the blush is one of the weaker ones in the Amazonian Clay line. Regardless, I will never say no to a Tarte product.

The cheese/cutting board is adorable and I always need another one of those. I hope I get a gold necklace, although it wouldn't be the end of the world to get silver, as I don't own any silver jewelry.


----------



## Jaly (Feb 7, 2015)

I got my box.

The nail polish was red. The lip balm was lemon berry flavor. And my necklace was silver.

Those were my variations.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 7, 2015)

I so hope I get the silver necklace, it's what I have in my profile so hopefully they pay attention to that because I don't do gold. Should be easy to swap I guess! So excited to get this box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 7, 2015)

OK, now I'm  *very happy* to be on the March list for my first re-start box.

I have this or very similar necklaces in both silver and gold in lengths from choker to very long length ( from LBB, they sold a mega- ton of this sort of necklace before going out of business or whatever they did).

I don't like rose- scented products, but do love bath products, so would have been bummed to get a rose scented one.

I have all the Tarte' Amazonian Clay blushes in the pink/ plum to light bronze and red range, so I have this one somewhere. ( obviously not a fave).

I do not wear red nail polish, as it chips or flakes in about 5 minutes if I manage to apply it without smudging it.

I have a great cheese board which is covered and has a better looking cutting knife and serving knife set already. 

However, this is a very nice box for people who want or need the items. I would have loved the marshmallows!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jaly said:


> I think the cheese cutting board can make a great hostess present.. or a good xmas present....  if you know someone that likes cheese or bread.....


It would also make a nice gift for a newlyweds housewarming gift.


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 7, 2015)

Next month? Can we start talking about March wishes already?  

I would love love love a cute springy bag like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L2BBNOI/ref=s9_al_gw_g309_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## ChristinaC (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm super excited! Got my box this morning with two variations I was hoping for!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So even with FedEx Ground, my box is estimated to be delivered in the same 4 day time frame as it does when SmartPost is used.  :blink: My box is shipping from CA by the way.
> 
> I am hoping tracking will update with delivery scheduled for tomorrow instead of Monday, but if not, I feel like FedEx Ground was not much of an improvement. Fingers crossed I am jumping the gun and will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone's shipping/delivery time improve with FedEx ground?


Any luck with a bump in delivery times?  Fingers crossed you get your box soon!


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 7, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Any luck with a bump in delivery times? Fingers crossed you get your box soon!


Thanks for the positive vibes but no luck...shipping still says Monday. That's okay, anticipation is part of the fun and as long as shipping time does not get worse I'm happy. I will say it's been an eye opener to realize how lucky I am in regards to smart post shipping and delivery compared to others. I hope popsugar gets enough good feedback that they will consider changing to ground permanently.


----------



## sldb (Feb 7, 2015)

I just wish mine would ship.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, my box is already on the truck for delivery!  That is UNREAL!  Fastest Popsugar box I ever got, ever!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess the upside of FedEx Smartpost is Saturday delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine says on truck for delivery but then it says scheduled for next business day delivery and the estimated delivery date is monday.  So does that mean its sitting on a truck waiting for monday.  Thats so mean!lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 7, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Mine says on truck for delivery but then it says scheduled for next business day delivery and the estimated delivery date is monday.  So does that mean its sitting on a truck waiting for monday.  Thats so mean!lol


FedEx home delivery will deliver on Saturdays.  FedEx Ground typically doesn't - as my understanding.  But maybe it will.  It's usually a M-F type of delivery though.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 7, 2015)

Any thoughts on why they chose to straight fed-ex this box? Maybe the answer is obvious, but I'm not seeing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Any thoughts on why they chose to straight fed-ex this box? Maybe the answer is obvious, but I'm not seeing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My guess would be to try make their customers a little happier since the past few months there have been a bunch of delays and this box while not only useable for Valentines Day most of the items would be nice to have for it. Maybe a way of making amends for the issues they had for a few months.  I m curious how much more it costs them to ship fed ex ground.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 7, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Any thoughts on why they chose to straight fed-ex this box? Maybe the answer is obvious, but I'm not seeing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I mentioned my theory earlier. I think it's because they had to change their billing to the end of the month.  So they needed to have one month of all the boxes going out within a specific timeframe. You will notice that they all go right back to SmartPost the next month.  And from a PR perspective, they gave good news (Febs boxes will ship ground) with the bad news (all billing will be on X date at the end of the month).


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm very excited about the cheese board w/knife and the necklace! I'll have to add extenders to the necklace, I hate anything shorter than 22 inches, an 18 length fits, but I detest feeling anything remotely close up around my neck.

    I love Tarte, so I am willing to give the blush a try. I usually don't wear any due to my rosecea, but...it's Tarte! Lip balm sounds nice, I have enough lip brushes, so I won't need to poke my finger into the pot.

     DH is getting the Rocky Road bar since it is his favorite Chauo flavor.

   The bubble bath will have to go into my CS stash, I have too many allergies to scented washes, and I only take showers.

      Mostly a great box for my tastes.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 8, 2015)

My variations were: Pink Polish (yay) Pomegranate Lip Balm and Silver necklace.

Was hoping for a gold necklace and Pomegranate is fine, but the other flavors I've seen seem more up my alley. Either way, I still like everything and I'm even happier with the box now that it's in my hands!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2015)

I almost cancelled before this box and now I'm glad I didn't, hearing all of your feedback. Can't wait to get mine but have to wait until Tuesday. long time to wait!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2015)

ChristinaC said:


> I'm super excited! Got my box this morning with two variations I was hoping for!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Yayy! This gives me hope. I am not a gold person and I have a million red polishes so this is the variation I'm hoping to get as well! Mine comes tomorrow or Tuesday. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> My guess would be to try make their customers a little happier since the past few months there have been a bunch of delays and this box while not only useable for Valentines Day most of the items would be nice to have for it. Maybe a way of making amends for the issues they had for a few months.  I m curious how much more it costs them to ship fed ex ground.


Kinda funny, the past few months I have gotten my box super early before a shipping email even went out. Now this month they've "fixed" it for most other subscribers and now I'm getting mine later than usual. Haha oh well, doesn't matter really as long as it arrives! But I'm so antsy ahhh


----------



## danipeach (Feb 9, 2015)

My shipping seems to be the same. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still haven't gotten a shipping notice, so I doubt I'll get my box by or on Valentine's. But it's no big deal to me. Like everyone else has mentioned, this box is still great after the holiday.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't have a tracking number or shipping email either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Feb 9, 2015)

For those who don't have a shipping/tracking e-mail - a glimmer of hope. I got my tracking e-mail on Friday and my box is scheduled to be here Tuesday. I bet a bunch of you will get updates tomorrow and get your boxes in time for Valentine's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 9, 2015)

i was wondering if those of you that have got your boxes or tracking are signed up for monthly or if you prepaid for several months.  If it would get me my box sooner I would prepay for a year.


----------



## sldb (Feb 9, 2015)

My box hasn't shipped yet and I am a monthly subscriber. I don't cancel and pay full price.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 9, 2015)

I managed to not look at any spoilers this month, and just opened my box--it's a great box and a wonderful way to start the week! I got the silver necklace, red polish, and wild cherry lip balm. I think I would have rather gotten a different lip balm flavor, but I like the other two variations of items I got!


----------



## CSCS2 (Feb 9, 2015)

I didn't receive my tracking either and got my box this morning (in NYC). My variations were the light pink nail polish, silver necklace, and pomegranate lip balm. Love this box!! I always think Popsugar does a great job but this month was awesome


----------



## CSCS2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh and I had selected silver as my preference


----------



## popwhat (Feb 9, 2015)

Got mine today and it is one of my favorite boxes--  (It's my 5th or 6th...),  but is anyone else having a hard time opening the lip balm?  It is seriously stuck!


----------



## popwhat (Feb 9, 2015)

Also - I have my preference set to gold but got silver for the necklace.  I feel like they pay negative attention to preferences!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like those were on waitlist for Feb may be getting boxes.  I had a 2nd box on waitlist (ordered the day the code came out - fairly early in the day when they announced and then subsequently sold out the very same day) - and just received notification that I will be getting a Feb box.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 9, 2015)

For the third month in a row, PS keeps badgering me with billing error emails when I am supposed to be getting free referral boxes. And I do have two credit cards on file, they just never charge them. Grrrr. And of course, they never answer emails in a timely manner, so who knows when I'll get my box. They're CS baffles me constantly, it's so inconsistent...well for me, consistently annoying.


----------



## danipeach (Feb 9, 2015)

popwhat said:


> Also - I have my preference set to gold but got silver for the necklace.  I feel like they pay negative attention to preferences!


Oh no!  :unsure2: I hope I get gold! I've been wondering about the preferences influencing this box. Luckily I still _like_ silver, but I would much prefer the gold.

Maybe you could swap with someone who has the opposite situation?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2015)

danipeach said:


> Oh no!  :unsure2: I hope I get gold! I've been wondering about the preferences influencing this box. Luckily I still _like_ silver, but I would much prefer the gold.
> 
> Maybe you could swap with someone who has the opposite situation?


me too!


----------



## roohound (Feb 9, 2015)

If I get gold, I will be more than happy to swap for silver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I should know tomorrow what I have!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 9, 2015)

roohound said:


> If I get gold, I will be more than happy to swap for silver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I should know tomorrow what I have!


Ditto!! Much prefer silver!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Is that arrow design in fashion right now? Do you think a woman in her 30s can pull that off?


----------



## ChristinaC (Feb 9, 2015)

gingerjenny said:


> i was wondering if those of you that have got your boxes or tracking are signed up for monthly or if you prepaid for several months.  If it would get me my box sooner I would prepay for a year.


I signed up for 6 months with the promotion that they were running around Christmas time. I don't know if this month is a good month to judge on, since it seems they're trying to get things out faster, and use a faster shipping method.  Though, I do remember getting last month's box relatively early in the month.  I had been subscribing month to month and Oct, Nov and Dec were SUPER late.

Also, I wanted to say that I got the shipping email Saturday afternoon after the box had arrived earlier that morning, so those of you who haven't received tracking yet, maybe that'll be your experience too?


----------



## moonandsun (Feb 9, 2015)

Got my box today and LOVE it!

Was hoping for the gold pendant but got silver - it's very pretty. I'm going to gift it to my friend's mom - she's in her 50s and likes dainty jewelry.

The cutting board is adorable! That'll be one of the boyfriend's VD presents along with cheese, which he's addicted to.

I got the pink polish and will be doing a mani soon.

Pomegranate lipgloss is nice - like the packaging, not sure if I love the formula. Feels really waxy. I think I like it as a balm for elbows etc. vs. lips.

The Tarte blush is amazing as I figured it would be.

Rocky Road Chuao (ummm it's gone, yikes). Snort.

Thinking of using the rose bubble bath as a shower gel? Smells very pretty.

Overall this box is a winner...so glad I subscribed with the Black Friday deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

I had to pop in and say that I got the Romanticism Red nail polish and it is glorious!!  It's a shimmery, sparkly ruby red. Not a hard core red, it's more pinky and I absolutely love it.  Coverage is great, too!

The bauble bar arrow is WAY smaller than I was expecting.  I admit I was thinking... rhinestones?  But it's so dainty and small, not gaudy in the slightest.  Very pretty.

Not sure how I feel about the Acme label on my cheeseboard and I'm not actually too fond of heart shapes in general but it will make a fun addition to a housewarming gift I'm getting together for friends who just bought a house and have a baby due in July.

I'm very happy with this box, though and think the curation was so well done.


----------



## danipeach (Feb 9, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Is that arrow design in fashion right now? Do you think a woman in her 30s can pull that off?


Definitely!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Like other posters have said, it's a very delicate and dainty necklace, so I think anybody would be able to wear it.


----------



## ChristinaC (Feb 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Not sure how I feel about the Acme label on my cheeseboard and I'm not actually too fond of heart shapes in general but it will make a fun addition to a housewarming gift I'm getting together for friends who just bought a house and have a baby due in July.


Yeah, I don't love the label either, it kind of cheapens it a bit, but it is still cute.  I would have really liked it if there was just a tag on the burlap bag, rather than the name being etched or whatever into the board itself.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 9, 2015)

I also just got a notification email saying that I would receive a Feb box from the wait list &amp; that my account would reflect the change, so they must have opened up some subs. Yay! I would have been happy either way. I really like the necklace &amp; the other items are super cute &amp; useful or great as gifts. I think this box is really well curated, but I'm glad I didn't pay full price. The only time I'm dying for a box is when they throw in a high ticket item that is harder to swap for. Hoping for a gold necklace. I'm 42 &amp; I think any age could wear a dainty necklace Ike this one. I hope lots of people on the wait list hoping for Feb boxes will get them now!


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 9, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Is that arrow design in fashion right now? Do you think a woman in her 30s can pull that off?


I'm going to be 30 soon and I plan to rock this all week, so I say yes!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## theori3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I had to pop in and say that I got the Romanticism Red nail polish and it is glorious!!  It's a shimmery, sparkly ruby red. Not a hard core red, it's more pinky and I absolutely love it.  Coverage is great, too!
> 
> The bauble bar arrow is WAY smaller than I was expecting.  I admit I was thinking... rhinestones?  But it's so dainty and small, not gaudy in the slightest.  Very pretty.
> 
> ...


Ooh, you're making me jealous! I got the other red (Expressionist Red) and it is okay, but the Romanticism Red looks and sounds really nice!

ETA: I'm on the same page as you regarding the cutting board--I like the idea of it, but I'm not really a fan of heart-shaped items.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 9, 2015)

I love this box!  I love the cheese board its packaged so nicely too!  Cant wait to have some wine and cheese parties! I got the silver arrow necklace and its so cute I love dainty necklaces, the december necklace was a bit too much for me but this one is too cute! I love those tarte blushes and haven't tried that color yet so thats a major score for me.  The lip balm I got was lemon berry and it seems nice enough.  I got a pretty pink nail color.  The  bubble bath is packaged so beautifully if I can bare to part with it it will make a lovely little gift.  Haven't tried the chocolate yet but I m planning I trying some with a nice glass of red wine while watching Better Call Saul tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Very happy with this box hope you ladies get the variations you want and enjoy your box.  Happy Feb!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2015)

They definitely don't follow profiles.  Mine says Gold and they sent Silver.  Hope my 2nd box is gold. I prefer to not spend money to ship on trades, if I don't have to do so. :/


----------



## MET (Feb 9, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 09 Feb 2015 - 6:43 PM, said:They definitely don't follow profiles.  Mine says Gold and they sent Silver.  Hope my 2nd box is gold. I prefer to not spend money to ship on trades, if I don't have to do so. :/


My box was exactly like yours and I really HOPE that my 2nd box has a gold necklace and a red nail polish.


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 9, 2015)

Yay. . mine will be here tomorrow!  So happy to see Popsugar making such major strides in the box curation.  This is one very cohesive box and I like the mix of things.  Plus, $100 over what I paid for it so an excellent value to boot!  

I still can't believe I signed up for every LE box last year only to be underwhelmed or outright annoyed, only to miss out on that amazing Target box. Sigh.  Anyway, their monthly boxes are getting really fun now that they've worked out billing and shipping issues.


----------



## SonyaB (Feb 9, 2015)

sldb said:


> My box hasn't shipped yet and I am a monthly subscriber. I don't cancel and pay full price.


Same.  I had to pester them to charge my account this month.  They finally charged my card on Saturday the 7th, and today I see in my fedex account that they printed a label and then cancelled it.   So much for charging in January and getting boxes out in times for Valentine's Day. 

I have been a subscriber since April of 2012 and have never cancelled, have always had the same credit card, and these last few months, I have had nothing but issues with them.  

If I didn't love most of my boxes, I would just cancel them.  Such a disappointment lately.


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 9, 2015)

After reading everyone's comments it doesn't seem like Popsugar took the preferences into account. With all the other issues they have been having, are we surprised? I have gold marked as my preference, but I recieved silver. I also got red nail polish and lemon berry lip balm. Nothing in this box really "wows" me, but I don't hate this box either. I do think they did a great job curating the box and making it work for February. Bottom line it was definitely worth the $25 I paid.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 9, 2015)

I got my box today...wow, I love it!! The cutting board is just the right size. Perfect for cutting fruit or cheese, which is usually how I use a cutting board anyway. You could also use it as a serving platter for cookies or something like that. I usually don't get wooden dishes or utensils but I will make an exception this time.

I got the silver necklace, which is what I was hoping for. It is indeed nice and delicate which is good since some of the jewelry I have gotten from PS is way too loud for me. I am really bad at changing necklaces out regularly though so it might be awhile before I actually use it.

I also got the sparkley red polish. I am glad I got this option of the three, since I think the pink would be too sheer and you can only use so much red nail polish. I would have preferred a non red or pink polish but I guess that's not as festive.

I am not big on rose scents but I do love baths and rose does seem appropriately festive. I will probably take a bath tomorrow night with it after work. I have a waterproof iPad cover so I can watch TV shows in the bath now! I am a little worried that the bottle is glass since my cat has a thing for knocking stuff over while I'm in the bath.

I am so excited to try the Chuao bar! I have tried pretty much all the other flavors so I am curious to see how this one is. My lip balm was in the cherry flavor/scent. I haven't used it yet. I'm not excited about the cherry flavor but then again pomegranate and the lemon berry aren't really my taste either. I would have loved tangerine or strawberry or vanilla.

The Tarte blush is something I have considered purchasing for awhile but haven't been able to justify the cost. I will test it out before work tomorrow. The color seems like a nice medium shade.

Overall, definitely a winner of a box this month! I love PopSugar!!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 9, 2015)

DEAR POPSUGAR, You are so funny! You made me laugh out Loud reading the email you sent me today! You sell out of the February box, I still jumped to purchased a box and go on the waitlist, and you take my money right away. I contact CS last week asking what box I might expect....they answer back within 24 hrs, "You Bought the March box" and sent link showing me the web page notice (circled) of March box was box for sale....I knew this! So I see the spoiler, loved everything in the box, but convinced myself I didn't need it, was kinda sad. So today I get a email saying that I AM getting February's box! PopSugar you are such a Tease!!!!


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Feb 10, 2015)

Sad day here... I dropped my beloved Keep Cup this morning and it shattered everywhere! Since V Day is right around the corner hubby said he would get me a new one and I was excited since I knew there was a coupon included in the box for their company. I can't seem to find mine though =( Would someone be willing to give me a code if they aren't going to use theirs. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## tippythtsme (Feb 10, 2015)

I was very excited to get my box until I received a silver necklace instead of gold. Unfortunately, silver does not complement my skintone which is why I made GOLD my preference. I'm hoping I am able to swap because I think the necklace is quite adorable.


----------



## Kaistone (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow. I cancelled after January because I wasn't prepared to pay for February's box in Janaury. So when I resubscribed, it set my new subscription to start with March's box. Which I was initially bummed about. So I was hoping Feb.'s box wouldn't be too great, lol. So when the spoilers came out, I was relieved. I won't be able to really get much use out of a cheeseboard. Although it's adorable, I don't entertain much at the present time. Jewelry that isn't precious metal breaks out my skin. Never been a rocky road fan. I do love rose water scented anything...

Lol, so last night I receive an email from Popsugar that I actually will receive a February box. So now I'm thinking well I could start entertaining more... Could wear the necklace over a turtle neck...maybe it won't break me out, it's so dainty...this rocky road has almonds not peanuts...I do love almonds...

Lol, the power of perception!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ashley Deffert said:


> Sad day here... I dropped my beloved Keep Cup this morning and it shattered everywhere! Since V Day is right around the corner hubby said he would get me a new one and I was excited since I knew there was a coupon included in the box for their company. I can't seem to find mine though =( Would someone be willing to give me a code if they aren't going to use theirs. It would be much appreciated!


I found a ton a homegoods about a week ago, so check there if you have one.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got my box yesterday, as my shipping delivery suggested. (Oftentimes, on the day I would receive my shipping notification, I'd get home to find my box on my doorstep!)

I like this box and have use for each item.

1.) I'm wearing the silver necklace. It's tiny and cute! I'm glad I got silver.

2.) Haven't tried the chocolate bar yet, but that was a huge bar!! It's in my cabinet, so hopefully husband doesn't find it and decide to "sample" before me.

3.) I thought the cutting board was cute. Husband is a cheese fanatic, so the knife will be his claim on my box.

4.) I got the pink nail polish, which looks EXACTLY like a pink polish I got in an ipsy at some point last year. I am sure this is not encouraged, but I went in to Sally's and was able to exchange for a different color that I don't already have in my collection. I picked up two additional polishes with the BOGO promo (it's going all February, and according to the cashier, you don't need to present the voucher that came with the PSMH box). 

5.) Bath bubbles. I'm not a bath person, so I'll either try this as a shower gel, or maybe gift this to my MIL who takes baths nightly.

6.) Haven't yet tried the blush or the pomegranate lip balm I got; I'm good on the flavor I was sent too!

All in all, a great box for me. I'm happy with PopSugar for the moment...would love it if we could consistently ALL receive our boxes on time, and earlier in the month!


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ashley Deffert said:


> Sad day here... I dropped my beloved Keep Cup this morning and it shattered everywhere! Since V Day is right around the corner hubby said he would get me a new one and I was excited since I knew there was a coupon included in the box for their company. I can't seem to find mine though =( Would someone be willing to give me a code if they aren't going to use theirs. It would be much appreciated!


I think it was a generic code, like POPSUGAR or something.  Double check the Jan thread for it.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 10, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Is that arrow design in fashion right now? Do you think a woman in her 30s can pull that off?


Totally! I'm over 30 and I wear this kind of jewelry all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But then again maybe everyone's just too polite to tell me it's tacky.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2015)

A woman in their 30s (myself included) can totally pull it off. It's the trend right now. Any dainty jewelry is the trend right now and arrows are in as well. I have many friends who wear that kind of jewelry.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Even past the arrows being in fashion, you can layer the arrow necklace with other necklaces and not look "out of fashion". You can create your own look and go with it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally! I got shipping notice on Friday but no movement other than label printed until just now.


----------



## danipeach (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure mine has shipped, as well! I didn't get a notification but I got a text from FedEx saying I would get a package on Thursday!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 10, 2015)

Psshh, I'm in my mid forties and plan on rockin the necklace, Im beyond caring what anyone but myself thinks about what I wear! Lol!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2015)

Still no tracking email from PS, my account says pending but FedEx says it shipped today and will arrive tomorrow.  Good I can eat my candy bar when I get home from the gym.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't seen any trades on MSA for a gold arrow necklace.  There are over 35 of the silver listed.  Maybe, fingers crossed, I'll finally get a silver piece of jewelry in a sub box!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just opened mine. Dove into the chocolate right away.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Couldn't resist. I love anything and everything with chocolate. I'm really happy with the box since I'll be able to use most of it. I might gift the cheese board but everything else is great.


----------



## domfront (Feb 10, 2015)

Mine arrived today! Silver necklace (would have been happy with either), pomegranate lip balm (love it!), and the pink polish (so happy because I don't do red).  The bubble bath had leaked, but luckily hadn't gotten all over anything else, though about half the bottle was gone.  I don't take baths so had planned to gift that one, but now I can't, so may use it as a shower gel instead.  The cutting board is cute, but the knife seems a little flimsy to me.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got the silver arrow necklace and I can't wait to wear it.  

The Chocolate bar is huge! I was expecting a sample size like they send out the 1 chocolate covered chip, etc in Birchbox.  

I didn't see the lip balm in the box and forgot it was in there.  I'll bet it's tangled up with the bag that the cutting board is in.  Wonder what variation I got.  More unboxing fun coming.

Overall, I really like this box.  It's very well done.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 10, 2015)

was excited and pleased with all the contents in my box.  however, was surprised to find my cutting board broken in two.  my chocolate was broken as well(no biggie), but somehow my blush was perfectly intact.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 10, 2015)

glamigirl said:


> was excited and pleased with all the contents in my box.  however, was surprised to find my cutting board broken in two.  my chocolate was broken as well(no biggie), but somehow my blush was perfectly intact.


Oh no! Sorry about your cutting board.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure they'll replace it for you immediately. My chocolate was also broken (and my blush/bubble bath was in perfect shape).

Used some of the bubble bath today after work. I ended up liking the rose scent more than I expected, but it's not something I would ever pay full retail for.

ETA: I also tried the blush and I REALLY like the formula and color. It didn't look overwhelming like a lot of blushes look, but it still noticeably added color to my face. It's hard to say with just one use, but I'm pretty sure it's my favorite blush, ever.

The chocolate bar is over halfway gone. I think the marshmallows are a unique edition to an otherwise boring chocolate almond combo. I didn't really get much "caramelized" flavor from the almonds. I think I would have preferred crispy graham cracker pieces instead of the almonds to make it a s'mores bar. Even better if the milk chocolate was spiked with peanut butter.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2015)

@@glamigirl so sorry to hear yours was broken. Glad to hear the blush was ok though. I'm looking forward to trying the blush.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 11, 2015)

domfront said:


> Mine arrived today! Silver necklace (would have been happy with either), pomegranate lip balm (love it!), and the pink polish (so happy because I don't do red).  The bubble bath had leaked, but luckily hadn't gotten all over anything else, though about half the bottle was gone.  I don't take baths so had planned to gift that one, but now I can't, so may use it as a shower gel instead.  The cutting board is cute, but the knife seems a little flimsy to me.


. Contact Popsugar customer service and ask for another bottle of the bubble bath, you deserve to get another one that's full!


----------



## specialtoes (Feb 11, 2015)

Does everyone's necklace have this extra loop in the chain?


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 11, 2015)

specialtoes said:


> Does everyone's necklace have this extra loop in the chain?


Yes. I like mine on the tighter setting.


----------



## specialtoes (Feb 11, 2015)

I meant this loop


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, it's so that you can hook the clasp to the other loop if you want to wear the necklace tighter. I prefer dainty necklaces tighter most of the time.


----------



## specialtoes (Feb 11, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Yes. I like mine on the tighter setting.


Thanks!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Feb 11, 2015)

I LOVE this box! I'm really not a fan of rose scents so that will probably be gifted. I'll probably gift the cheese board too. It won' t get enough love in our house. But I feel like both were good choices for the curation of the box.

My biggest complaint is no coupon code for the chocolate! I could eat a chocoate bar a day from that company. The Maple Bacon one is to die for!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 11, 2015)

This was one of those boxes I liked much better once I got it. I knew I'd love the bubble bath and lip balm, and the blush was more wearable than I expected. The almonds were easy to pick out of the chocolate, and the necklace (silver!!) is cuter than I thought. Still on the fence about the cutting board, and I'll swap the pink polish, but it was a fun box.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 11, 2015)

I love this box! I received the pomegranate balm, nailpolish in Brushstroke Blush (a pretty light pink) and the silver necklace. This I would love to wear but the chain is too short, so I will give it to my daughter for Valentines Day. The cheeseboard is great and the knife matches my French knives. Same bee on the blade, but there is no engraved name. Also, the opposite side of the board is finished, so the ACME logo is easy to ignore. (Everyone pictured it with the logo so I was concerned it was unfinished on the other side.). And the bubble bath - super luxurious. Giving the Chao to my son. What a wonderfully curated box! Oh, almost forgot about the Tarte blush -- really loving it too. &lt;3


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 11, 2015)

Did ya'll see this?!

http://musthaveblog.popsugar.com/Find-Out-What-Inspired-March-Must-Have-Box-36844227

Citrus! Whohoo!

Oh my box didn't show up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did ya'll see this?!
> 
> http://musthaveblog.popsugar.com/Find-Out-What-Inspired-March-Must-Have-Box-36844227
> 
> ...


Hmm sounds interesting!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, this sounds interesting. Definitely sticking with this box at least until the next one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> There is a new topic for the March box now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135865-popsugar-must-have-march-2015-may-contain-spoilers/


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 11, 2015)

This might be my all-time favorite box. I was so happy to get milk chocolate instead of dark! The quality of the board, balm and bubble bath were better in person. I was so pumped about the board and bubble bath I almost forgot about the blush! It's a formula I already love and was relieved it wasn't a dupe for me.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2015)

Got my box on Monday and was SO HAPPY to see that I got the variations I was hoping for. Silver necklace, pink polish. The only problem was both my polish and my bubble bath were not sealed tightly and leaked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The polish was a mess but it was contained inside the bubble wrap it came in so that was good, although the fumes permeated the blush really bad and made it stink like nail polish. The bubble bath was also contained, so again, not the hugest problem, but I did email them about it and they said they'd send me a replacement for all three products right away! I got the reply within a half hour of sending my email too I was shocked. I have personally been really impressed with Popsugar lately.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 12, 2015)

I got 2 boxes - both Silver. I only wanted Gold. LOL. My dumb luck.  I wish we had LOCAL trade boards.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Local trade boards sounds cool. Just trying to figure out how that would work. Do you have any suggestions? Maybe opening a topic in the Buy Sell Trade with a specific city or state you are in might work? And if people are interested in trading locally, maybe they could then respond?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

I think trading this necklace wouldn't be a big deal-you could actually lightly pad it and send in a regular envelope for the cost of a stamp or two.  If I get gold I will HAPPILY trade it for silver!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 12, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think trading this necklace wouldn't be a big deal-you could actually lightly pad it and send in a regular envelope for the cost of a stamp or two.  If I get gold I will HAPPILY trade it for silver!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just run out of padded envelopes all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Feb 12, 2015)

Dear PopSugar,

What an excellent Valentine's Box! love the cheese board &amp; knife...... I have no cares with the branding stamp since it will face downward on the table. I appreciate the Baublebar necklace in gold as requested! So cute! I really must thankyou again for introducing us all to that brand last year when you sent us one of their elephant ring holders. I think that might have been my first MusthavePopSugar box. That shiney elephant makes me smile everytime I put my rings on it as I ready to wash dishes. I used last year's Baublebar coupon and went on a mini shopping spree, they have an excellent selection of jewelry and its such a help with how they have pictures of their rings and bracelets on all types of hands, since most of us don't have model perfect hands. Yep! Going to be hard not to do it again with a new 30% off coupon! Wow! Tarte blush and Rose water bubble bath are larger than I expected, and I look forward to using them soon along with the expressionist red nail polish. I think I'm already addicted to the Lemon-Berry lip balm, as well as the decadently delicious Chuao chocolate bar I've been nibbling on, so good!

I've enjoyed the way you've surprised me with the introduction to new brands and products in the last year, keep it up PopSugar!

Sincerely,

Awe

P.S. - Thank-you! I cannot believe how fast regular fedex delivery is! My box came directly from the Fedex hub and to my door in less than 8 hours (much better without the extra 5 to 7 days when SmartPost does a handoff to USPS).


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 12, 2015)

The February box is usually one of my favorites of the year and this year was no exception!  I loved everything in it! I really love the cutting board! i love hearts so it will go great in my kitchen.  I have never tried tart blush and i'm looking forward to that.  I like the color.  My preference is silver but I got the gold necklace.  I like gold too so i'm happy.  I think it might actually look cuter in gold for this particular necklace.  The chocolate is gone and it was delicious!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2015)

I got my box tonight!

Gold necklace, pink polish (brushstroke blush) and pomegranate lip balm.

I like there is a coupon for more polish at Sally's. Was there only this pink and red sent in the boxes?

I would have loved lemon lip balm but they're not flavored so not a big deal.

My favorite items are the necklace, blush and chocolate bar, which is gone!

I'm gifting the cutting board and knife to my sister. I have a bazillion cutting boards.

I'm not much of a bath gal but I wonder if the bubble bath will work as showe gel?


----------



## Weebs (Feb 13, 2015)

I could strangle Fed-Ex!  My box has been in Phoenix since Wednesday and my tracking number says the estimated delivery date is today.  Fed-Ex actually put "package not due for delivery" on it yesterday morning.  I hope they at least get it to me today!

 
Date/Time 
Activity    Location   
2/12/2015 - Thursday 
8:56 am At local FedEx facility   PHOENIX, AZ     7:11 am At local FedEx facility   PHOENIX, AZ   Package not due for delivery
7:10 am At local FedEx facility   PHOENIX, AZ      
2/11/2015 - Wednesday 
8:50 pm At destination sort facility   PHOENIX, AZ      
2/10/2015 - Tuesday 
10:45 pm Left FedEx origin facility   SAN JOSE, CA     12:23 pm Picked up   SAN JOSE, CA


----------



## RaeW (Feb 13, 2015)

I received mine yesterday and I just plain love it. The cutting board will be gifted to my SIL, The necklace is perfect for my little cousin and the rest is mine mine mine!


----------



## cgmercer05 (Feb 13, 2015)

> I love this months box! Mine came this morning and it is perfect for Valentines Day. I can't wait to use the bubble bath and I already have my cutting board on the counter. I love PopSugar because even if there is something I won't/can't use I can put it in my gift closet to save for birthdays/holidays all through the year. Your loved ones get high quality gifts and you paid only a fraction of the retail price. It's a win-win especially if you are like me and don't get out much to go shopping. I live in a rural area where the closest target or mall is at least an hour away. This is a way to have fun little goodies each month even though I don't get out much. :wub:


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 13, 2015)

I begin to worry that Popsugar is going to think I am a whiner. I started subscribing in September.

September- Contained expired food (brownie)

December- Box arrived crushed, cupcake mix was damaged and sparklepop necklace was missing

February- Cutting board is broken

*sigh* I think I am justified in asking for these items to be replaced, it just seems like an every other month occurrence. 

Actually, I had a problem with the GH Cretor's popcorn in November, as well. The bag had a clean cut in it that looked like it was probably caused by a box cutter. I looked at that one and decided it was not a tampering issue. The popcorn was still fresh, so I didn't complain and just ate it.

All this makes me wonder, do I just have bad luck or do other people have frequent issues with their boxes?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 13, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> All this makes me wonder, do I just have bad luck or do other people have frequent issues with their boxes?


I have been subscribed since January of 2013...I'd say I have maybe 2 missing items a year, and PSMH is always super prompt about responding to my emails and replacing them.  This is comparable to my experience with other boxes.


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 13, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I begin to worry that Popsugar is going to think I am a whiner. I started subscribing in September.
> 
> September- Contained expired food (brownie)
> 
> ...


I would say I've had to get replacement items about 4-5 times.  I always take photos of how the package/items arrived and are broken in case PopSugar ever asks anything about it.  Though they never do.  The worst was October (I think) when my candle arrived broken, then they sent a replacement glass candle in a non-padded envelope.  Duh - that arrived broken.  I gave up on getting a new one for that.


----------



## GlamourSpells (Feb 13, 2015)

I got the gold necklace - I would LOVE to trade for a silver one! SO cute.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've probably gotten about 6 or 7 boxes total and have had to request replacement items 3 times that I can recall.


----------



## Sheydan (Feb 13, 2015)

Was anyone else missing the necklace in this box? Totally devastated! However, I did LOVE everything else in the box.


----------



## Kaistone (Feb 13, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I could strangle Fed-Ex! My box has been in Phoenix since Wednesday and my tracking number says the estimated delivery date is today. Fed-Ex actually put "package not due for delivery" on it yesterday morning. I hope they at least get it to me today!
> 
> The same thing happened to me. I did get my box today, hope you got yours today too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaistone (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm overjoyed with this month's box. It's exactly what I feel a Valentine's box should be. It's feminine and ethereally romantic. ...makes me feel like I have a fairy godmother out there who's sent me a care package.

Chocolate bar: never liked rocky road ice cream growing up and was worried I wouldn't like this. But it really doesn't taste like rocky road, just tastes like really good chocolate with really good salty almonds and really good marshmallows. I loved every morsel!

Bubble bath: Can't wait to use it; it smells DIVINE.

Cutting board: so adorable, I can't wait to have a reason to use it. ( I actually love the stamping. I feel it gives it a rustic feel that counters the cutseyness of the heart shape)

Figs and Rouge lip balm: I recieved the pomegranate flavor/scent. OMG, it smells amazing and I swear I heard angles singing when I rubbed it into my lips!

Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush: I've wanted to try this for a while. The color chosen is so precious, I think it probably compliments every skin tone.

Arrow Necklace: I recieved the gold. I can't wait to wear it with pastel colors in the spring.

Sally Nail Polish in Expressionist Red: Would have preferred it in the pale pink color, but I have pale pink polishes already. So I' m thinking I might get a manicure in one of the pale pail pink colors I have, and use the red color for an accent nail. Now, which nail to accent?, lol.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 13, 2015)

I got my box, love it, well except for the gold necklace-I don't do gold. Hoping to trade for silver!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I get several boxes and have not had anything else arrive broken (though have had a couple of other sub boxes that got lost in shipping), I guess that I am just catching most of the bad luck on the Popsugar boxes and most of the good luck on the other subs. Just the way the cookie crumbles, I suppose. 

Popsugar has always been wonderfully gracious when I contact them with an issue, I am just beginning to worry that they are going to put "complainer" in my file, lol.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 14, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> Thanks for the input. I get several boxes and have not had anything else arrive broken (though have had a couple of other sub boxes that got lost in shipping), I guess that I am just catching most of the bad luck on the Popsugar boxes and most of the good luck on the other subs. Just the way the cookie crumbles, I suppose.
> 
> Popsugar has always been wonderfully gracious when I contact them with an issue, I am just beginning to worry that they are going to put "complainer" in my file, lol.


 Maybe you have a clumsy mail carrier? Or else one that takes out their frustrations on your popsugar box? LoL!


----------



## Aminah Hassan (Feb 14, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I got my box, love it, well except for the gold necklace-I don't do gold. Hoping to trade for silver!


I would love to trade, I got my necklace in silver! Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Weebs (Feb 14, 2015)

I finally got my box yesterday and I think it's the best PopSugar box I've ever received!  I got last years February box and I cancelled the sub because of it.  This years box TOTALLY makes up for it.  The only thing I'm kind of so-so about is the necklace... I got it in gold and I'm more of a silver person but I'm trying to wear more gold, so I'm going to give it a go instead of trying to trade.


----------



## danipeach (Feb 16, 2015)

Just like most others, I finally got my box on Friday (perfect timing!) and I absolutely adore it. This might actually be my favorite Popsugar Box so far!!

And I did end up with a gold necklace, so bonus points for Popsugar on that!!  :lol:


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm absolutely thrilled with this month's box! 

The Tarte blush is a lovely pink that will compliment a lot of skin tones, and like all the other Amazonian clay blushes, it's extremely pigmented.   

I'm vegetarian and don't eat gelatin so when I saw marshmallow's in the chocolate bar I was like "oh well, someone else will like it."  Then I read the ingredients and was so excited they contained vegan marshmallows!!  And oh man, the chocolate bar was delicious with the combo of marshmallows and salted almonds.  I will be buying more, 100% sure of that.  

The blush, chocolate bar, and rose bubble bath are my favorite items in the box.  However, everything else was pretty wonderful and I'll use it all.    

So happy to see Popsugar turning things around these past few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 17, 2015)

I got my very first Popsugar box yesterday and boy do I feel spoiled!  I love everything in the box, course the chocolate didn't last long - the Husbeast got half so he was happy.  The cheese board will probably go in my gifting box since we don't normally entertain all that much but I think I know someone who will love it.  I adore the necklace, I got mine in gold- I normally wear silver but my complexion is neutral so the gold looks great too so I am keeping it.  I don't have any pieces like this so I love it. 

This box was so well curated, I can't wait till March!


----------



## tippythtsme (Feb 17, 2015)

If anyone is interested in trading their gold necklace for my silver, I'd greatly appreciate it. Message me if that's the case. Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blm00 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, everyone!  I've been seriously considering subscribing to PopSugar lately (I have Birchbox, Ipsy, Boxycharm, and Glossybox, but PopSugar seems like a really cool, different box like no other).  I see the waitlist option for signing up -- is there a chance of getting the February box still or do you think there is no chance of getting off the waitlist?  The Feb box looks great and I would definitely sign up if there was still a chance of getting it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 18, 2015)

I was on the wait list &amp; ended up getting one. There is really no guarantee, but this is the box I've always enjoyed the most &amp; never really want to quit. The months I skip are few &amp; far between &amp; I still end up swapping for at least 1 or 2 items out of the boxes I miss.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 18, 2015)

@@blm00 - I was on the waitlist also....... but that was on the 19th of last month, popsugar posted back then that they were sold out at that time, and I did'nt get notification that I would indeed get the february box until the 9th of this month. You could try emailing their CS and see if they would be able to set you up to get a February box. Just looked on the most popular auction site on the net and there are shockingly quite a few there.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 18, 2015)

FYI - If you want a matching bracelet for your GOLD necklace, Look on the Baublebar site under Ice Cupid Bracelet (30% off with your code).


----------



## GlamourSpells (Feb 19, 2015)

@@boxesandboxes Are you still looking for a gold necklace? I got gold, but would LOVE to trade for silver! Can ship out tomorrow.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 19, 2015)

i sent u PM (so we keep trades talk offline - but all set here).  thanks anyways.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know if brand new members to MUT know, but I believe you need to have 15 posts under your belt to ask for swaps.  Am I correct in this?  I just checked on it because I have had several brand new members wanting to swap necklaces-no offense meant but I'm leery of trading with someone brand new with no swap history or really any presence here besides this thread, but thanks anyway.

Anyway this was my FAVE ever PS box this month!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I don't know if brand new members to MUT know, but I believe you need to have 15 posts under your belt to ask for swaps.  Am I correct in this?  I just checked on it because I have had several brand new members wanting to swap necklaces-no offense meant but I'm leery of trading with someone brand new with no swap history or really any presence here besides this thread, but thanks anyway.
> 
> Anyway this was my FAVE ever PS box this month!!


Yes per the swap rules, the new member has to be a member for 5 days and have minimum of 15 posts. They have to be a contributing member to MUT to be eligible to swap. New members are prohibited from coming in and just requesting swaps via PMs without meeting the minimum requirements. Please report any PM soliciting that is against the swap rules or any other rules. Thank you for helping to keep MUT spam and soliciting free site.


----------



## popwhat (Feb 20, 2015)

I got my box roughly two weeks ago and asked for a replacement product from PS.  Anyone have anecdotal information on how long replacements take?  They said they'd replace it via email but nada so far!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 20, 2015)

popwhat said:


> I got my box roughly two weeks ago and asked for a replacement product from PS.  Anyone have anecdotal information on how long replacements take?  They said they'd replace it via email but nada so far!


 I once had missing items, I think it took about three weeks to recieve them.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 20, 2015)

I REALLY want a February box. Does anyone have an extra one they are willing to sell?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 21, 2015)

Just got home from vacation and it was like Christmas cause all my boxes came while I was away. LOVE this box.

I got the light pink polish in pink imagination. I haven't tried it yet but I don't have this shade so it's a win!

Tarte blush in true love. This is my first tarte blush. Love it!!

Rose water bubble bath: omg. So beautiful. My bathroom is being remodeled so I literally can't wait to take a bath but this will make it even more wonderful.

This box keeps on giving...

I'm in love with the necklace. I got silver which is what was on my profile.

Chocolate bar: I could get chocolate in every box and be happy. This probably won't last the night.

I got the lemon berry balm. I'm not opening this for a while. I have so many balms open right now.

The only bummer is my cutting board arrived broken. The crack is straight down the middle of the heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that's not a bad omen for a broken heart!! I am going to contact them tonight.

I'm so glad I did the Black Friday deal. I would buy 6 months for that price every time.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 22, 2015)

I was perusing the Anthropologie sale online this weekend and came across the same cutting board and knife in a picnic basket set for $60 (originally $120)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-home/30306013.jsp#/

Also lots of items in the beauty section we have received in the past or I would like to receive in the future. Lots of Lollia, Barr and Co and Liqbrary of Flowers. And Rifle Paper Co.

I would love to get a pretty little nestled ceremic set of measuring cups for my countertop.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 22, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I was perusing the Anthropologie sale online this weekend and came across the same cutting board and knife in a picnic basket set for $60 (originally $120)http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-home/30306013.jsp#/
> 
> Also lots of items in the beauty section we have received in the past or I would like to receive in the future. Lots of Lollia, Barr and Co and Liqbrary of Flowers. And Rifle Paper Co.
> 
> I would love to get a pretty little nestled ceremic set of measuring cups for my countertop.


I looked on the link and it said it was on sale for almost $80. It looks like the used a few props in there for the picture too.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 22, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I looked on the link and it said it was on sale for almost $80. It looks like the used a few props in there for the picture too.


There is an additional 25% off sale items. So $60 today. Their additional amount off sales like this usually don't happen that frequently.
Also, the details say all of items in the picture are included. That would make a terrific wedding gift.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 23, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> There is an additional 25% off sale items. So $60 today. Their additional amount off sales like this usually don't happen that frequently.
> 
> Also, the details say all of items in the picture are included. That would make a terrific wedding gift.


That is a cute set, though one of the reviews says that the tote is not even big enough to fit all of the items that are included in the set.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow. I could not be more angry with PS customer service. I think I am pretty much done with PS this time around. I finally had enough referral boxes to get Dec, Jan and Feb for free. For whatever reason, each time the billing time came, they emailed me saying my billing information wasn't updated. Each time I emailed them letting them know my information is updated, but that my boxes should be referral aka free. Every time they manually fix it. For my last box, February, they emailed me and I did the same thing. This CS rep emailed back saying I have a cancelled account (not true), I tell them no, it was just cancelled today because it thinks my billing information isn't current. So a different rep responds and says that person is incorrect and that my box is on it's way and they also won't charge me for March, I assume because of the 20+ emails I've had to exchange with them about this referral issue. That was 10 days ago, I follow up last week and they confirm that it's coming, watch for tracking email, still nothing. Today I emailed again asking where the tracking is that they promised and they respond with this:

Hi Nicole,

Unfortunately, we have sold out of the February box. We are so sorry to hear that you did not receive a referral box for February and we have issued a shipping credit to your account. March will be on us. Thank you for your patience and we hope you love your March box. Please let us know if you have any additional questions!

While some people might be grateful to receive a free box (that they already told me I would get March before they messed up again), I find this unacceptable. I was so looking forward to receiving this box and did nothing on my end to stop it from coming. I even updated my billing information and was willing to get charged and fix it later, even though my box was a referral box. I'll take the free March box, but I think I am done with PS, sadly.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 24, 2015)

..


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

Interesting: our bubble bath is from the same makers as the K Hall Designs Simpatico Ambergris Shea Butter Cream as well as the Barr diffusers that we received before.  Didnt see all the connections before scanning their site.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 26, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> Wow. I could not be more angry with PS customer service. I think I am pretty much done with PS this time around. I finally had enough referral boxes to get Dec, Jan and Feb for free. For whatever reason, each time the billing time came, they emailed me saying my billing information wasn't updated. Each time I emailed them letting them know my information is updated, but that my boxes should be referral aka free. Every time they manually fix it. For my last box, February, they emailed me and I did the same thing. This CS rep emailed back saying I have a cancelled account (not true), I tell them no, it was just cancelled today because it thinks my billing information isn't current. So a different rep responds and says that person is incorrect and that my box is on it's way and they also won't charge me for March, I assume because of the 20+ emails I've had to exchange with them about this referral issue. That was 10 days ago, I follow up last week and they confirm that it's coming, watch for tracking email, still nothing. Today I emailed again asking where the tracking is that they promised and they respond with this:
> 
> Hi Nicole,
> 
> ...


we need to chat, you have no clue what i have been though! it's been a mess for us referral girls - i had them accuse me today of using my own link which i did twice b/c Facebook PS told me to do so as otherwise i would have had 4 subs on my account but it didn't matter as i had well over 25+ peeps sign up! we need to do something!

you need to write to them asap and insist they send you a FEB box, they can as they keep extras, try asking on FB first...

just rec'd FEB today, i love it on a happy note! rec'd gold necklace, cherry lip balm, rose bath, red nail + did i miss anything else that was an option? mine was sooo valentines perfect! too bad i rec'd 14 days after V-day! ugh! why do i let them do this, i can't say NO! i love the PS boxes so much, its a catch 22!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Interesting: our bubble bath is from the same makers as the K Hall Designs Simpatico Ambergris Shea Butter Cream as well as the Barr diffusers that we received before.  Didnt see all the connections before scanning their site.


Also the K Hall Designs Shoreline Olive Oil bar soap from last October.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 26, 2015)

pbpink said:


> we need to chat, you have no clue what i have been though! it's been a mess for us referral girls - i had them accuse me today of using my own link which i did twice b/c Facebook PS told me to do so as otherwise i would have had 4 subs on my account but it didn't matter as i had well over 25+ peeps sign up! we need to do something!
> 
> you need to write to them asap and insist they send you a FEB box, they can as they keep extras, try asking on FB first...
> 
> just rec'd FEB today, i love it on a happy note! rec'd gold necklace, cherry lip balm, rose bath, red nail + did i miss anything else that was an option? mine was sooo valentines perfect! too bad i rec'd 14 days after V-day! ugh! why do i let them do this, i can't say NO! i love the PS boxes so much, its a catch 22!


I have seriously SO many emails communicating with them since November, it's insane. I hate to bash them on FB and blogs, etc, but that honestly seems to be the only way to get the kind of answer you're looking for. I would accept that answer if I had done something to warrant not receiving my box. I got the warning that the billing information wasn't updated, so I did it anyway and then emailed them before the second warning came and heard nothing back of course. Their customer service is so inconsistent and I am furious about it. Like I told them, maybe it's just a box of stuff, but it's a box I pay for, have paid for years and have had friends pay for, thus the free referrals in the first place. It makes me want to scream, every time I email, they say whatever you want to hear, close the case in the help desk and then when it isn't fulfilled (like every time), you have to go start a new one with a completely different CS rep. Blah.

And for them to accuse you is nuts. Sorry that the friends I had went through you guys when you had that cluster back in the fall and didn't want to stick it out. I wish I didn't care about the stuff so much and could just delete all presence of them. Spend my $40 bucks on a pedicure like I ought to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jiblet (Mar 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Psshh, I'm in my mid forties and plan on rockin the necklace, Im beyond caring what anyone but myself thinks about what I wear! Lol!


Me too! I love it. I've worn it everyday for a week now. It just makes me happy. So petite with a tiny sparkle.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

jiblet said:


> Me too! I love it. I've worn it everyday for a week now. It just makes me happy. So petite with a tiny sparkle.


I still haven't worn mine because I got gold and I can't do gold jewelry, still looking for that silver swap.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone have their Bauble Bar promo code that they aren't using? I misplaced mine from my February box and want to place a Bauble Bar order. I would really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bergen29 (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

